# Manga Recommendations #2



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Orihime (Mar 31, 2012)

*Manga Recommendations*

If you have any manga recommendations, share them in this thread. Thank you.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 31, 2012)

~Shadow~ said:


> Looking for a Manga similar to Mirai Nikki. And I mean Manga, with the slightly eerie tone. The Anime kinda messed it up IMO, turned it into a Shoujo Anime.
> 
> -Loner Main Character, doesn't have to be a complete wimp like Yukiteru.
> -Definitely a Survival Game, where people are forced to kill each other.
> ...


Deadman Wonderland.It has a bit of gore though.





gargavi15 said:


> Please suggest me a good horror mystery manga.


Another, Shingeki no Kyojin, Bokurano, Mirai Nikki.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 31, 2012)

These don't exactly fit the horror mystery description, but they're worth a check:

God's Child
Journey to the End of the World
Nijigahara Holograph


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 31, 2012)

~Shadow~ said:


> Looking for a Manga similar to Mirai Nikki. And I mean Manga, with the slightly eerie tone. The Anime kinda messed it up IMO, turned it into a Shoujo Anime.
> 
> -Loner Main Character, doesn't have to be a complete wimp like Yukiteru.
> -Definitely a Survival Game, where people are forced to kill each other.
> ...



Battle Royale.

Although the main character is a complete wimp, it's about a survival game where people kill each other. Has a bit of gore though.

I'm sure you're familiar with the movie, the manga follows the novel more closely though and is worth checking out. A great read.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Mar 31, 2012)

Suicide Island is a pretty good survival serie.It's of course quite depressing and romance is nowhere to be found here.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 3, 2012)

I need a light romcom - something with along the lines of TWGOK and Nisekoi. 
Light, but not trashy.


----------



## Gain (Apr 3, 2012)

^ Sekitou Elergy

Fairy Tail Music Collection (FLAC)


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 3, 2012)

Ecchi fans who like mature mangas should check out Velvet Kiss if they haven't already. Dark but surprisingly rich storyline. Borderline h-manga, but more in depth than you'd expect.

Birdy the Mighty 2 is an interesting space fantasy. Freaky Friday meets Men in Black/Star Wars.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 3, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Ecchi fans who like mature mangas should check out Velvet Kiss if they haven't already. Dark but surprisingly rich storyline. Borderline h-manga, but more in depth than you'd expect.
> 
> Birdy the Mighty 2 is an interesting space fantasy. Freaky Friday meets Men in Black/Star Wars.



ecchi and you learn about sex at the same time and funny as hell futari ecchi. its for adults, but o boy you laugh and learn and .... 


For the kids, this one is A+ I recommend it 

Dangu well maybe a little to bloddy for the kids, but its like vagabon but BETTER.


----------



## Jason Brody (Apr 9, 2012)

I am really bored, and looking for something new to read and pass the time. What are some good manga that combine the themes of science fiction *AND/OR* fantasy, drama, tragedy, some light humor, horror, and the like? Basically I'm looking for things like Fullmetal Alchemist (just finished it) and Uzumaki. Preferably no mechas. 

Thanks


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 9, 2012)

Jayjangle said:


> I am really bored, and looking for something new to read and pass the time. What are some good manga that combine the themes of science fiction *AND/OR* fantasy, drama, tragedy, some light humor, horror, and the like? Basically I'm looking for things like Fullmetal Alchemist (just finished it) and Uzumaki. Preferably no mechas.
> 
> Thanks



_Shingeki no Kyojin_ has most of those. (Not much humour at all, though.)


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 10, 2012)

Any incestuous yuri manga?


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 10, 2012)

Jayjangle said:


> I am really bored, and looking for something new to read and pass the time. What are some good manga that combine the themes of science fiction *AND/OR* fantasy, drama, tragedy, some light humor, horror, and the like? Basically I'm looking for things like Fullmetal Alchemist (just finished it) and Uzumaki. Preferably no mechas.
> 
> Thanks


Project ARMS and Guyver are both sci-fi mangas with plenty of drama and action. They also have well written story lines. So give those a try.



Blazing CobaltX said:


> Any incestuous yuri manga?


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 10, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> _Shingeki no Kyojin_ has most of those. *(Not much humour at all, though.)*













It does have it's moments.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 10, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Any incestuous yuri manga?



ask a mod


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 10, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> It does have it's moments.



I agree -- in fact, I was thinking of Sasha even while I wrote that last sentence. I don't think it has enough humour for me to say that there is a significant amount of it in the series, though. It has a few amusing scenes like the one you pointed out, but most of the time the atmosphere is serious and quite morbid. 

Not that I'm complaining, of course. (I don't really look for humour in fiction, although it can be a nice bonus.) I just mentioned it as Jayjangle was looking for that particular element.


----------



## Jason Brody (Apr 10, 2012)

Shingeki no Kyojin is awesome. I got through the first 12 chapters in a day. Why am I missing all these good, dark ones? 

I would recommend it, in turn, to everyone. It's extremely dark...


*Spoiler*: __ 




In the sense that it seems like, at times, there is absolutely no hope- at least not until the mid chapters. Also, the way the artist illustrated the misery, despair, and doom in every character's complexions- throughout the entire time- adds to its grim feel. I have depression so I can only read a bit at a time :/






Not to keep an eternal volley going, but are there any more series like this *besides* Elfen Lied, Higurashi, Battle Royale, and Uzumaki?


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 11, 2012)

Jayjangle said:


> Not to keep an eternal volley going, but are there any more series like this *besides* Elfen Lied, Higurashi, Battle Royale, and Uzumaki?



Try with Dorohedoro, Bokurano, Berserk, Panorama of Hell, and Eden: It's an Endless World!


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 12, 2012)

What's so good sports manga?

So far I've read: Eyeshield, Slam Dunk, and I'm currently reading Kuroko No Bauke.

Any other recommendations?


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 12, 2012)

Sahyks said:


> What's so good sports manga?
> 
> So far I've read: Eyeshield, Slam Dunk, and I'm currently reading Kuroko No Bauke.
> 
> Any other recommendations?



Touch, Cross Game, H2 and adachi sports mangas in general are quite recommendable.
Also Rookies and Ashita noe Joe are quite good too.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm looking for manga with a badass female lead (preferably sci-fi with guns) aside from Mardock Scramble and Ghost in the shell.


----------



## AfterGlow (Apr 12, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I'm looking for manga with a badass female lead (preferably sci-fi with guns) aside from Mardock Scramble and Ghost in the shell.



Battle Angel Alita


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 12, 2012)

Sahyks said:


> What's so good sports manga?
> 
> So far I've read: Eyeshield, Slam Dunk, and I'm currently reading Kuroko No Bauke.
> 
> Any other recommendations?



Seconding Samavarti's recs, and adding Ping Pong and Zero.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 13, 2012)

Sahyks said:


> What's so good sports manga?
> 
> So far I've read: Eyeshield, Slam Dunk, and I'm currently reading Kuroko No Bauke.
> 
> Any other recommendations?



The ones I've enjoyed:

All Rounder Meguru
Bowling King
Green Boy
Hikaru no Go
Kokou No Hito
Mr. Fullswing
Mudazumo Naki Kaikaku
Nononono
Real

I dislike common sports series about football/basketball/baseball (with a few exceptions) and I haven't read much of them to recommend others. 



			
				Scizor said:
			
		

> I'm looking for manga with a badass female lead (preferably sci-fi with guns) aside from Mardock Scramble and Ghost in the shell.


You might be interested in:



*Knight Run* is one of the best sci-fi series I've read and MC there is great.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm looking for a manga similar to Naruto, but with some romance in it. Bleach has no romance.  One Piece is romancing adventure, danger, and new worlds.  Any manga with characters in love with each other, or attempting to reach long lost loves with action involved?


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 14, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm looking for a manga similar to Naruto, but with some romance in it. Bleach has no romance.  One Piece is romancing adventure, danger, and new worlds.  Any manga with characters in love with each other, or attempting to reach long lost loves with action involved?


3x3 Eyes
Change 123
Kurohime
Maoyuu Maou Yuusha
The Legend of Maian
The Record of a Fallen Vampire
Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicle
Violinist of Hameln


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 15, 2012)

Really looking for some good suspenseful psychological series. Any Suggestions.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 15, 2012)

Those looking for good shounen alternatives to mangas like One Piece, I suggest these two.

Tripeace
Blood Lad

Tripeace in particular stands out with a bit more of an adult theme mixed in with some good humor. And it has a fair amount of badass females.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 15, 2012)

Excalibur said:


> Really looking for some good suspenseful psychological series. Any Suggestions.



Believers
Bokurano
Freesia
Helter Skelter
Journey to the End of the World
Monster
Nijigahara Holograph
Ultra Heaven


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 16, 2012)

Excalibur said:


> Really looking for some good suspenseful psychological series. Any Suggestions.


I'll add:

20th Century Boys
Homunculus
Kimi no Knife
Kokou no  Hito
Liar Game
Oyasumi Punpun
Parasyte
Pluto
Rainbow
Soil


----------



## Danchou (Apr 16, 2012)

Anybody know a manga where the main character starts out as a good guy but turns into a bad guy/villain?

It would be best if you don't know at the start that the good guy you've been grown to like was actually a bad guy all along.

I've already read Death Note btw.


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 16, 2012)

Danchou said:


> Anybody know a manga where the main character starts out as a good guy but turns into a bad guy/villain?
> 
> It would be best if you don't know at the start that the good guy you've been grown to like was actually a bad guy all along.
> 
> I've already read Death Note btw.



You could try with Adolf ni Tsugu or Gankutsuou, maybe The Ravages of Time.


----------



## violentrl (Apr 16, 2012)

Can people suggest me good battle anime thats really manly. The likes of Berserk, Fist of the North Star, etc.
Please, Im not into bishie stuff.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 16, 2012)

Besides Death Note, another great example for what I'm looking for is Anne Freaks.





Samavarti said:


> You could try with Adolf ni Tsugu or Gankutsuou, maybe The Ravages of Time.


Thanks, will check them out.


----------



## violentrl (Apr 17, 2012)

No one watches manly anime here???


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 17, 2012)

violentrl said:


> Can people suggest me good battle anime thats really manly. The likes of Berserk, Fist of the North Star, etc.
> Please, Im not into bishie stuff.


Bastard!!
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Fist of the Blue Sky
Samurai Deeper Kyo


----------



## Sizel (Apr 17, 2012)

Tower of God.
In season 1, Baam is an idealistic boy, but in season 2...
Well, if you can say Viole is bad, that is.
He does seem like a villan from others' perspective though.

However, you wouldn't get to see how he feels because the second season is told from another chaaracter's point of view.


----------



## AfterGlow (Apr 18, 2012)

violentrl said:


> No one watches manly anime here???



No, we don't watch ANIME in the motherfucking MANGA section.
MANGA Recommendation, does the term mean anything to you?

Take your fail and GTFO.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Looking for some fantasy manga, preferably Sword and sorcery style.


----------



## AfterGlow (Apr 18, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> Looking for some fantasy manga, preferably Sword and sorcery style.



Bastard!! 
Berserk
Claymore
Drifters
Jyuushin Enbu
Painting Warriors


----------



## Imagine (Apr 18, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> Looking for some fantasy manga, preferably Sword and sorcery style.



Rave Master


----------



## Lucciola (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm looking for manga's with medieval settings and serious stories. Preferably _not_ romance. I already read Bastard, Berserk, Vinland Saga.


----------



## AfterGlow (Apr 18, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> I'm looking for manga's with medieval settings and serious stories. Preferably _not_ romance. I already read Bastard, Berserk, Vinland Saga.



Check out Historie.
Not medieval, but ancient Greek 

Also, Ookami no Kuchi: Wolfsmund.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 19, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> Looking for some fantasy manga, preferably Sword and sorcery style.


Id - Soil
Dark Mage - Soil


----------



## Varg (Apr 19, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> I'm looking for manga's with medieval settings and serious stories. Preferably _not_ romance. I already read Bastard, Berserk, Vinland Saga.



Shingeki no kyojin  , Cesare and  Rose of Versailles,  though the latter has romance in it, I would still highly recommend it  as a historical piece.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 25, 2012)

Somebody can probably help me find this manga... it starts as a boy is kick out of all huge mansion and somehow ends up in a graveyard.. he falls in on of the burial sites and dies but is brought back to life by a girl


----------



## Guru (May 14, 2012)

I like Cage of Eden, Kenichi, HST (shaddup), Tough, FT (to some extent), Katekyo HR, and some others I can't remember atm. D-Grayman and the like. 

I tried reading JJBA, got to part three and by the time of the egyptian cards it's literally been the most repetitve thing i've ever read, really dull. 

Need suggestions dudes! Mystery and Martial arts are my shit.

EDIT: Oh yeah Vagabond's amazing, I've also read Deathnote and HxH. Probs my fave three I missed out here


----------



## Stringer (May 14, 2012)

> Mystery and Martial arts are my shit.


Try these two:
_Blood and Steel 
Shingeki no Kyojin_


They will not disappoint.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 14, 2012)

Guru said:


> I like Cage of Eden, Kenichi, HST (shaddup), Tough, FT (to some extent), Katekyo HR, and some others I can't remember atm. D-Grayman and the like.
> 
> I tried reading JJBA, got to part three and by the time of the egyptian cards it's literally been the most repetitve thing i've ever read, really dull.
> 
> ...



Not big on mystery, martial arts series are my favorite though.  lists most, if not all, of my favorites and some I still have to check out myself.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 14, 2012)

Guru said:


> I like Cage of Eden, Kenichi, HST (shaddup), Tough, FT (to some extent), Katekyo HR, and some others I can't remember atm. D-Grayman and the like.
> 
> I tried reading JJBA, got to part three and by the time of the egyptian cards it's literally been the most repetitve thing i've ever read, really dull.
> 
> ...



666 Satan should be right up your alley.

Maybe AIKI could be something.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 14, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> 666 Satan should be right up your alley.
> 
> Maybe AIKI could be something.



I do want to warn that 666 Satan has an pretty intensely disliked ending, never met someone that had a good word to say about it. And that reminds me, Veritas is the same so while 99% is good to awesome the ending leaves you with a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Guru said:


> I like Cage of Eden, Kenichi, HST (shaddup), Tough, FT (to some extent), Katekyo HR, and some others I can't remember atm. D-Grayman and the like.
> 
> I tried reading JJBA, got to part three and by the time of the egyptian cards it's literally been the most repetitve thing i've ever read, really dull.
> 
> ...



The Breaker is a pretty awesome martial arts manga.


----------



## Basilikos (May 14, 2012)

Guru said:


> I tried reading JJBA, got to part three and by the time of the egyptian cards it's literally been the most repetitve thing i've ever read, really dull.






> Need suggestions dudes! Mystery and Martial arts are my shit.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah Vagabond's amazing, I've also read Deathnote and HxH. Probs my fave three I missed out here


I heard Holyland was a good martial arts manga. You can try that one out.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 14, 2012)

You can't say no to that face, read AIKI.
Martial Arts/Comedy


----------



## Guru (May 15, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Try these two:
> _Blood and Steel
> Shingeki no Kyojin_
> 
> ...



Reading Shingeki chapter one atm, I like it but the art's pretty poor atm


----------



## Guru (May 15, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> .



I knew people wouldn't like it, but forever literally every chapter was just some random stand being owned. It's like filler...

And thanks guys  I'll try out all the suggestions!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 15, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> I'm looking for manga's with medieval settings and serious stories. Preferably _not_ romance. I already read Bastard, Berserk, Vinland Saga.



Ubel Blatt if you don't mind borderline hentai. No romance tho. 

SnK which is been regularly mentioned will also be to your tastes I think.


----------



## Basilikos (May 15, 2012)

Guru said:


> I knew people wouldn't like it, but forever literally every chapter was just some random stand being owned. It's like filler...


                 .


----------



## Stringer (May 16, 2012)

Guru said:


> Reading Shingeki chapter one atm, I like it but the art's pretty poor atm


I see, you do like the story but dislike the art... do not completely close yourself off to it because of that. Art may not be its most appealing component, but the author's originality and creativity greatly make up for it as the story progress. Although art is a subjective matter, as I do like it. Most people, like myself, disliked One Piece in its debut because of Oda's drawings, but the more you read the more you realize that his drawings are most fitting for his wild imagination and colorful characters. 

Furthermore artists improve. Ultimately though, the choice is yours.


----------



## Athrum (May 16, 2012)

Well Shingeki won't improve art-wise but the story makes up for it


----------



## Stringer (May 17, 2012)

You're confusing this with _art-style_. Isayama's art-style is bound to remain the same. However as time goes by, artists add certain elements they deem necessary to refine their drawings, while others just see their art get better the more they draw. e.g. There's a notable difference between the first few chapters of both Nardo and One Piece, to their state in current chapters. That much is undeniable. 

A mangaka's artwork evolves through time, although granted some bring about subtler changes than others.


----------



## αshɘs (May 17, 2012)

Naruto is a pretty bad example for the topic art evolution. Sure, Kishi might have refined his techniques and currently the series looks more clean compared to the sketchiness, roughness of the earlier parts, but by doing so it lost any artistic touch and personality it had. Ever since late part 1 it looks like a generic, template based drawing job. Early part 2 especially looked like a coloring book.


----------



## rice (May 17, 2012)

I'm looking for a psychological and/or battle manga, it'd be best if it's new, but anything interesting would do


----------



## Stringer (May 17, 2012)

@αshɘs

That was an affirmation with the artist's point of view in mind, not the reader's. Some make changes that may turn out for the best or the worst, fundamentally, the point remains.


----------



## Samavarti (May 17, 2012)

rice said:


> I'm looking for a psychological and/or battle manga, it'd be best if it's new, but anything interesting would do



Try with Confession, The Ravages of Time, Oyasumi Punpun, Dorohedoro and Shingeki no Kyojin.


----------



## αshɘs (May 17, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> @αshɘs
> 
> That was an affirmation with the artist's point of view in mind, not the reader's. Some make changes that may turn out for the best or the worst, fundamentally, the point remains.



Oh, I got your point, but I just can't consider the change in Kishi's art as evolution, but rather as devolution. Though of course if Kishi thinks this is good, then it's his business...


----------



## Furious George (May 17, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Naruto is a pretty bad example for the topic art evolution. Sure, Kishi might have refined his techniques and currently the series looks more clean compared to the sketchiness, roughness of the earlier parts, but by doing so it lost any artistic touch and personality it had. Ever since late part 1 it looks like a generic, template based drawing job. Early part 2 especially looked like a coloring book.



Agreed 100%... 

*Also, I'm looking to start a new battle shounen, would be best if it's currently running. Any suggestions?
*
Obviously don't include the HST, Fairy Tail, Hunter x Hunter or Toriko.


----------



## Stringer (May 17, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Oh, I got your point, but I just can't consider the change in Kishi's art as evolution, but rather as devolution. Though of course if Kishi thinks this is good, then it's his business...


Ah well yeah, that's one of the reasons I dropped it years ago. It was best to use the most known and accessible series to display the evolution of artist's work through time. Among other things, I wanted to adress the fact that those changes can either have a positive or negative impact, but I felt it was unnecessary, as that generally boils down to the reader's personal tastes anyway. So I kept it as concise as possible to get the main point across.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Agreed 100%...
> 
> *Also, I'm looking to start a new battle shounen, would be best if it's currently running. Any suggestions?
> *
> Obviously don't include the HST, Fairy Tail, Hunter x Hunter or Toriko.



JoJo's Bizarre Adventures


----------



## αshɘs (May 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *Also, I'm looking to start a new battle shounen, would be best if it's currently running. Any suggestions?
> *
> Obviously don't include the HST, Fairy Tail, Hunter x Hunter or Toriko.



Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## AfterGlow (May 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Agreed 100%...
> 
> *Also, I'm looking to start a new battle shounen, would be best if it's currently running. Any suggestions?
> *
> Obviously don't include the HST, Fairy Tail, Hunter x Hunter or Toriko.



Gamaran.

Also, I'm gonna go out on a limb and suggest Dorohedoro.

Seriously, check it out.


----------



## Morglay (May 19, 2012)

Just picked up Magician and I am wondering if you have any other suggestions of good magic based adventure manga/web-comics out there? Already reading: Magi, Magico (not really my type but some cool powers), City of the Dead Sorcerer, Witch Hunter and Magician obviously.


----------



## Stringer (May 19, 2012)

Moglay said:


> Just picked up Magician and I am wondering if you have any other suggestions of good magic based adventure manga/web-comics out there? Already reading: Magi, Magico (not really my type but some cool powers), City of the Dead Sorcerer, Witch Hunter and Magician obviously.


Try out Paladin, it's a webcomic that has the same feel as Magician.


----------



## Furious George (May 19, 2012)

Started both Shingeki and JoJo awhile ago but fell out of them. Will pick it up again. 

Will check out Gameran.

Thank you all.


----------



## Bilaal (May 25, 2012)

good shoujo/josei?

i already read A Drunken Dream & Other Stories and Nana


----------



## Refresh (May 25, 2012)

Heyo 

Im looking for a manga similar to Veritas in the sense of artwork, extreme martial arts, also gamaran is a big fav of mine. But would love more gore, little romance would be perfect but definitely not necessary  

Thanks!


----------



## Samavarti (May 25, 2012)

Bilaal said:


> good shoujo/josei?
> 
> i already read A Drunken Dream & Other Stories and Nana



Try with Banana Fish, 7 Seeds, Basara, Claudine (Single volume), Free Soul (Single Volume), and Kuragehime


----------



## AfterGlow (May 26, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> Try with Banana Fish, *7 Seeds*, Basara, Claudine (Single volume), Free Soul (Single Volume), and Kuragehime



One of the best manga you can read, period.


----------



## Stalin (May 27, 2012)

Could anyone recommend me a mangaka similar to inio asano?


----------



## MrCinos (May 27, 2012)

> Could anyone recommend me a mangaka similar to inio asano?


Not sure if they are that much similar, but if I have to choose somebody closer to him, I'd chose these two:

Furuya Minoru
Furuya Usamaru

--


Samavarti said:


> Try with Banana Fish, *7 Seeds*, Basara, Claudine (Single volume), Free Soul (Single Volume), and Kuragehime





AfterGlow said:


> One of the best manga you can read, period.



Definitely, I'd recommend it to anyone too. It's on the same level as the best seinens I've read.


----------



## Scizor (May 28, 2012)

I'm looking for manga with an at least decent drawing style.
Further details: either like Naruto (fighting) or Death Note.

One of the most important things to me is that the characters are likeable and memorable and that the story is also good (enough).


----------



## haegar (May 28, 2012)

gotta get a kid from the family fixed on manga a bit (she's lazy and doesn't  learn english vocab for school nor read much in general so I figured lez try with pictures XD) anime is also an option if it hooks her on a story she then has to follow onward by reading the manga. She's 13/14 and her english is limited so something with not all too much text/linguistic complexity would be good. Also don't wanna get her onto the more mainstream stuff like vampire knight or other girly equivalents of bleach/naruto etc...

Examples I'd deem "in a good direction" would be Serei no Moribito, or something like Gokusen. Not too over the top shounen ala Nura Mago is also an option. She should have fun in the first place otherwise it's pointless...

It shouldn't be morally preachy but some message as in Moribito or Gokusen wouldn't hurt either. Stuff shouldn't be overly Ecchi and Innuendo which is why I ruled out Great Teacher Onizuka for a maybe later even though I am relatively sure she'd digg that sorta story ... generally, too much violence is no go unless it serves a purpose in the story in some way..

Any ideas roughly fitting the description are welcome, doesn't have to be 100% within the genre examples I listed mainly asking as I have little clue what's interesting to girls that age ...


----------



## Han Solo (May 28, 2012)

haegar said:


> gotta get a kid from the family fixed on manga a bit (she's lazy and doesn't  learn english vocab for school nor read much in general so I figured lez try with pictures XD) anime is also an option if it hooks her on a story she then has to follow onward by reading the manga. She's 13/14 and her english is limited so something with not all too much text/linguistic complexity would be good. Also don't wanna get her onto the more mainstream stuff like vampire knight or other girly equivalents of bleach/naruto etc...
> 
> Examples I'd deem "in a good direction" would be Serei no Moribito, or something like Gokusen. Not too over the top shounen ala Nura Mago is also an option. She should have fun in the first place otherwise it's pointless...
> 
> ...



Kemono no Souja Erin, same author as Seirei no Moribito. The art isn't as good because of a more limited budget and the plot moves a bit slower, but the character development is fantastic and it's emotionally engaging.


----------



## haegar (May 28, 2012)

thank you sound like just what I was lookin for


----------



## Furious George (May 28, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I'm looking for manga with an at least decent drawing style.
> Further details: either like Naruto (fighting) or Death Note.
> 
> One of the most important things to me is that the characters are likeable and memorable and that the story is also good (enough).



You have to be way more specific...


----------



## Ansem1013 (May 30, 2012)

Could anyone recommend some short stories? Anything from a one shot to about a max of four volumes in length. 

Nothing Ecchi. Looking for something more on the mature side though. Something with some thought put into it and hopefully causes its readers to think.

Don't really have a preferred genre. Action is good though. Romance, not so much. Superheroes or superpowers would be liked...

Mainly looking for something to get my friend into manga more. I let her read Apple and she liked it. She's also a fan of things like Sherlock and Teen Titans if that helps narrow things down any.


----------



## Basilikos (May 30, 2012)

^You can try out Kintoki.

It's a one shot by Akira Toriyama, the creator of DB/Z.


----------



## dream (May 30, 2012)

> Could anyone recommend some short stories? Anything from a one shot to about a max of four volumes in length.



Hotel is probably one of the best one shots that I've read though perhaps not exactly the best thing to help someone get back into manga.  Give it a read and see if your friend might like it.


----------



## MrCinos (May 30, 2012)

Ansem1013 said:


> Could anyone recommend some short stories? Anything from a one shot to about a max of four volumes in length.
> 
> Nothing Ecchi. Looking for something more on the mature side though. Something with some thought put into it and hopefully causes its readers to think.
> 
> ...


Harukana no Machi-E
Apple

My favorite short manga.


----------



## αshɘs (May 30, 2012)

Ansem1013 said:


> Could anyone recommend some short stories? Anything from a one shot to about a max of four volumes in length.
> 
> Nothing Ecchi. Looking for something more on the mature side though. Something with some thought put into it and hopefully causes its readers to think.
> 
> ...



For something action with superpowers: Domu

Other: Nijigahara Holograph
Town of Evening Calm, Country of Cherry Blossoms 
Bradherley's Coach
God's Child
Abandon the Old in Tokyo
Believers
The Music of Marie
Witches
Castle of the Dragon

off the top of my head


----------



## Samavarti (May 30, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Harukana no Machi-E
> Apple
> 
> My favorite short manga.





αshɘs said:


> For something action with superpowers: Domu
> 
> Other: Nijigahara Holograph
> Town of Evening Calm, Country of Cherry Blossoms
> ...


I support these recommendations.

Also  i recommend you Dead End, Undercurrent, Planetes, National Quiz, Tropical Citron and Tekkon Kinkreet


----------



## urca (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure about this but does anyone know what this manga is?

*Spoiler*: __ 






Thanks in advance :33.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 1, 2012)

urca said:


> Not sure about this but does anyone know what this manga is?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Prunus Girl.


----------



## blackhound89 (Jun 5, 2012)

good action/adventure manga with good fight scenes that is not too famous(i probably already read the majority of the famous ones).
Mangas that i loved:
Biscuit Hammer
Grappler Baki
Dragon Quest Dai
Ushio to Tora

thanks


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 5, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> good action/adventure manga with good fight scenes that is not too famous(i probably already read the majority of the famous ones).
> Mangas that i loved:
> Biscuit Hammer
> Grappler Baki
> ...



Try with Kaazan, Sengoku Youko, Meteor Methuselah and Battle Angel Alita.


----------



## blackhound89 (Jun 5, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> Try with Kaazan, Sengoku Youko, Meteor Methuselah and Battle Angel Alita.





thank you very much!!I am already readin batle angel alita, but i will try the opther series, i think i will start with meteor(the fact of it being a shoujo with assassins sounds pretty interesting) , what do you think??


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 13, 2012)

Interior designing manga?


----------



## haegar (Jun 14, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> good action/adventure manga with good fight scenes that is not too famous(i probably already read the majority of the famous ones).
> Mangas that i loved:
> Biscuit Hammer
> Grappler Baki
> ...



on the "adventure" angle:
if you can live with pretty typical shounen and a somewhat effeminate protagonist (the female badass swordfighter makes up for him a bit , this one has good fights, some fun along the way and good arts though it's up to personal tastes with that. Lot of musical references for those who like em too:



pretty new and not so known yet, currently half way through volume three, Easy Going scans does a nice job on it bringing chaps somehwere between bi-weekly and monthly:

oh and the breaker from my current set for more martial arts style action, also manwha but not as unknown - is more mature and action oriented compared to Dark Air (though one can't rly compare the two XD)



available from A-Team
(online readers might have sufferd some proactive watermarking )

edit:
if you haven't read HSDK yet that is always a good entertainment, too ...

and of course there's claymore:


followed your description rather than your examples which I don't all know, tried to offer some diversity


----------



## blackhound89 (Jun 15, 2012)

haegar said:


> on the "adventure" angle:
> if you can live with pretty typical shounen and a somewhat effeminate protagonist (the female badass swordfighter makes up for him a bit , this one has good fights, some fun along the way and good arts though it's up to personal tastes with that. Lot of musical references for those who like em too:
> 
> 
> ...



thanks man, unfortunatelly i already read(and did not like) Breaker and i am already reading claymore and HSDK , but i will give dark air a try


----------



## 8 (Jun 16, 2012)

looking for a story that spans over many years. protagonist starts of as a kid/teen and grows older. bakuman or berserk would qualify.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 17, 2012)

20th Century Boys.


----------



## bludvein (Jun 17, 2012)

8 said:


> looking for a story that spans over many years. protagonist starts of as a kid/teen and grows older. bakuman or berserk would qualify.


We need a little more information to give good suggestions. What have you read? and can you be a little more specific about the genre your looking for?


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 17, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> good action/adventure manga with good fight scenes that is not too famous(i probably already read the majority of the famous ones).
> Mangas that i loved:
> Biscuit Hammer
> Grappler Baki
> ...



*Id - The Greatest Fusion Fantasy
Karakuri Circus
Konjiki no Gash Bell!!
Magi
Magician
Needless
Tripeace
Violinist of Hameln
Witch Hunter*

You might have read most of them though.




8 said:


> looking for a story that spans over many years. protagonist starts of as a kid/teen and grows older. bakuman or berserk would qualify.


*Zetman*.


----------



## 8 (Jun 17, 2012)

bludvein said:


> We need a little more information to give good suggestions. What have you read? and can you be a little more specific about the genre your looking for?


i'm not too picky. i can enjoy most genres. just recommend something you like and fits my request.

a manga where we see the protagonist as an inexperienced kid/teen, as well as a much more mature (young) adult. looking for character development over many years. you may recommend anime as well.



Danchou said:


> 20th Century Boys.





MrCinos said:


> *Zetman*.


i've already read zetman. i liked it. 

i had the intention to read 20th century boys for years now, but i keep postponing it. the art turns me off. but i guess i'll just follow your recommendation and pick it up.. this time for real. i'm aware many consider it a masterpiece.

more recommendations are welcome.


----------



## haegar (Jun 17, 2012)

8 said:


> manga where we see the protagonist as an inexperienced kid/teen, as well as a much more mature (young) adult. looking for character development over many years. you may recommend anime as well.



Nura Rikuo from *Nurarihyon no Mago* starts out as a kid and the story is mainly about him rising to fill dad's/granddad's shoes and go even further, while some might feel it's directed at a younger audience the artstyle can have it's appeal regardless. There is not all too much depth in the character development though, it IS shounen after all albeit a not too bad one compared to a couple of others, I enjoy it quite a bit...

While I do not know how old they will get in the harsh world they are put into, all the main characters of *Shingeki no Kyoujin* are kids growing up/matureing in light of a harsh reality. while they do not start out as kids but young teens and so far not overly much time has passed much effort is spent by the author on giving them a proper development -  it is also much more mature read than above recommendation XD


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 18, 2012)

Looking for a decent sports manga, (I have read a lot of them so something not well known would be ideal. Baseball would be sweet too)


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 18, 2012)

8 said:


> looking for a story that spans over many years. protagonist starts of as a kid/teen and grows older. bakuman or berserk would qualify.


You could try with Historie, Oyasumi Punpun and Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou



Don Draper said:


> Looking for a decent sports manga, (I have read a lot of them so something not well known would be ideal. Baseball would be sweet too)


Try with Touch and most of the other Adachi sport mangas, Rookies, Ashita no Joe, Real, and Giant Killing


----------



## jNdee~ (Jun 18, 2012)

could you recommend base on what I am currently reading??

Here's what I read:
One Piece
Toriko
Fairy Tail
Hajime No Ippo
HxH
Bastard!!


----------



## blackhound89 (Jun 18, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> *Id - The Greatest Fusion Fantasy
> Karakuri Circus
> Konjiki no Gash Bell!!
> Magi
> ...



thanks man, ive already read gash bell,witch hunter and i am reading needless .I swear i tried to read id and Violinist, but it just wasnt for me. I will be sure to try magi and tripeace .
I dont know why , but korean mangas(manhwa) cant please me , I have no idea why.And I ve already tried all kinds of genres(drama,shounen,seinen,shoujo,etc).Maybe the only exception is freezing(although i dont know if that can be considered a manhwa)


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 19, 2012)

Raijin Flare said:


> could you recommend base on what I am currently reading??
> 
> Here's what I read:
> One Piece
> ...


Houshin Engi
666 Satan
Rurouni Kenshin
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Fullmetal Alchemist
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Claymore
Dragonball
Bioboosted Armor Guyver
Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## 8 (Jun 24, 2012)

does anyone know a good website for doujinshi?


----------



## KakashiOnoki (Jun 29, 2012)

I am looking for both an manga and an anime, but ill place this request in this section. Im looking for a manga/ anime that is similar to Naruto, Bleach, DBZ, Fairy Tail. Could some people who know more than me on the subject help me with a recommendation? The only thing I ask about your post is that you say why you recommend something not just the name. thanks

My Opinion on One Piece: I know this would be the logical progression for me, but I have already tried it. I got to the point where the crew was traveling the grandline, but the action, plot,and powers didnt interest me. I dont know if I need to keep going or what, I just have a feeling that if I do ill be disappointed by it. 

LOVE DEATH NOTE: I watched death note and while it isnt the type of manga/anime im looking for, it is great. just not enough power ext for me mood right now. 

Here are my likes and dislikes of Each:

Bleach: My favorite of the 4. I liked the concept of the 13 court guard squad and all of the VC and Captains gave the "good side" a variety of capable fighters. Also the powers(Zanpacktos SP?) interest me as well as the plot and pasts. 

Naruto: This one took me a while to like, but the more I watch the more I like. I really liked how well the manga uses the past as a plot device. Also the variety of moves/powers are interesting. I like the concept of the 5 Kages. 

DBZ: Of course ive seen it and like it. It basically defined this genre. My biggest knock on it was it had the case of main character fever more even more than the others. Dispite that con, there was something magical about the characters, story, plot or something that made it so great!

Fairytail: I really like fairy tail. I feel like it has a lot of potential. It is a very big Universe with Edolas and the entire counrty of Fidore. It has an interesting government and guild set up. The powers arent as cool as Naruto and bleach but it makes up for it with having a more defined universe. I also like the character Erza and the team concept. Its better done here than in Bleach.


Overview of what Im Looking For    >>Skip to here if thread to long<<
__________________________________________________________

Basically the conclusion of what is stated above is Im looking for a Shounen(SP?) Manga/Anime that is based in an interesting universe, with an compelling plot with a little mystery, and character-development driven. I like the ideas of an older generation of skilled fighters that aids the main characters similar to Captains or Kages. Some light hearted moments are nice to break up drama and mystery. And I know romance is rare in this genre but something more than the bleach/Naruto love triangle and Erza/Jellel. Something like Gohan videl would be Amazing but i know its unmatched. 


thanks I am hopping to have lots of posts and requests. Please dont post just named. Id like it if you would say why you recommend something. Thanks every one!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 29, 2012)

> interesting universe, with an compelling plot with a little mystery, and character-development driven.



sounds like JJBA ( Jojo's Bizarre Adventures)


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

Give Toriko a read.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi again, I am looking for a manga/web-comic which is based around fighting of some desciption but is heavy on tactics. Already reading Kurogane. Mc can start off however.


----------



## General Esdese (Jul 1, 2012)

read Legend of Maian its epic for a manhwa.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 1, 2012)

Moglay said:


> Hi again, I am looking for a manga/web-comic which is based around fighting of some desciption but is heavy on tactics. Already reading Kurogane. Mc can start off however.



holyland             .


----------



## dream (Jul 1, 2012)

Moglay said:


> Hi again, I am looking for a manga/web-comic which is based around fighting of some desciption but is heavy on tactics. Already reading Kurogane. Mc can start off however.



I highly recommend Hoshin Engi and The Ravages of Time.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 2, 2012)

Cheers for the suggestions, will give these all a try. Been meaning to pick up holyland/tRoT for a while now anyway.


----------



## Kalle85 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey, I'm looking for Mangas like Crows or Yankee-kun to Megane-chan. Highschool with thugs and delinquents. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 12, 2012)

KakashiOnoki said:


> Basically the conclusion of what is stated above is Im looking for a Shounen(SP?) Manga/Anime that is based in an interesting universe, with an compelling plot with a little mystery, and character-development driven. I like the ideas of an older generation of skilled fighters that aids the main characters similar to Captains or Kages. Some light hearted moments are nice to break up drama and mystery. And I know romance is rare in this genre but something more than the bleach/Naruto love triangle and Erza/Jellel. Something like Gohan videl would be Amazing but i know its unmatched.
> 
> 
> thanks I am hopping to have lots of posts and requests. Please dont post just named. Id like it if you would say why you recommend something. Thanks every one!



*Jackals* - Interesting setting, two rival factions fighting for control of the underworld in a decayed city, spiky haired hero with huge sword, lots of sword fights and varied fighters with their own distinct style. Blood and gore, pretty cool manga. If you like Bleach I'd recommend you give it a try.








Kalle85 said:


> Hey, I'm looking for Mangas like Crows or Yankee-kun to Megane-chan. Highschool with thugs and delinquents. Thanks in advance.



Beelzebub
Holyland
Angel Densetsu
Kamen Teacher
Tatakae! Ryouzanpaku Shijou Saikyou no Deshi


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 15, 2012)

Kalle85 said:


> Hey, I'm looking for Mangas like Crows or Yankee-kun to Megane-chan. Highschool with thugs and delinquents. Thanks in advance.



Angel Densetsu
Beelzebub
Cromartie High School
Hareluya II Boy
Holyland
Kyou Kara Ore Wa!! (my favorite manga concerning delinquents)
Ocha Nigosu
Rokudenashi Blues
Rookies 
Sakigake!! Otokojuku
Shounan Junaigumi!
Worst


----------



## blackhound89 (Jul 20, 2012)

can someone recomend some good action/adventure korean webcomic?
I am current reading Girl the wilds , God of high school and nobleese


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2012)

Looking for anything like the following,

Naruto
Darker than BLACK
Ghost in the Shell
Anything with a kickass female lead
or anything action-y with art that won't make my eyes bleed.

or anything like Toradora.

Thanks everyone! 

Reps will, of course, be given.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 20, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> can someone recomend some good action/adventure korean webcomic?
> I am current reading Girl the wilds , God of high school and nobleese


Magician

Great fantasy action/adventure webcomic. Its art quality progresses pretty fast.



Terra Branford said:


> Looking for
> Anything with a kickass female lead


Battle Angel Alita
Knight Run
Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2012)

Also, anything like Dragon Ball. xD



MrCinos said:


> Battle Angel Alita
> Knight Run
> Shingeki no Kyojin



Why thank you! I'll check it out now. 

*reps*


----------



## haegar (Jul 21, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> can someone recomend some good action/adventure korean webcomic?
> I am current reading Girl the wilds , God of high school and nobleese



_The Breaker / The Breaker New Waves_ manhwa for action/martial arts (A-Team)
_Dark Air_ manhwa (Easy Going Scans) for adventure
_Soul Cartel_ (Vendetta Scans) webcomic for quick read with chibi art but as it seems decent plot


----------



## blackhound89 (Jul 21, 2012)

haegar said:


> _The Breaker / The Breaker New Waves_ manhwa for action/martial arts (A-Team)
> _Dark Air_ manhwa (Easy Going Scans) for adventure
> _Soul Cartel_ (Vendetta Scans) webcomic for quick read with chibi art but as it seems decent plot



well, i am actually reading breaker new waves, but it doesnt seem to please me enough.The same for dark air, i started a few days ago but didnt like at all.But thanks anyway bro


----------



## haegar (Jul 21, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Anything with a kickass female lead



The Arms Peddler


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion! Adding to the list! 

*reps*


----------



## haegar (Jul 21, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! Adding to the list!
> 
> *reps*



you're welcome  Oh and I totally support the Battle Angel Alita and Shingeki No Kyoujin recommends by MrCinos


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 24, 2012)

looking for some good battle manga with supernatural or fantasy power involved(like some type of chakra, reiatsu system) I love it to be character development driven with a unique cast of main and side characters. The one thing I will not allow is a wuss main lead that can get annoying quick. Another I love is a amazing complex world a mangaka creates.

Things I am reading now
One Piece (my absolute favorite and any manga similar to this will have my heart) 
Naruto
Bleach
Beezlebub
Magi
Fairy Tail
Ao No Exorcist(I PLAN on reading this idk why I've put it off) 
Toriko(I haven't started this yet either but I plan on starting)

Thank you 

EDIT: oh and I MUST add Art is a huge factor for me


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 24, 2012)

^ Have you read HunterXHunter yet, CC?

For every one of your points of interest, it has a check - a bold and beautiful check.

. . . except for art, lol. But don't let that stop you! HxH is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmm I'll add that to my list to try out.. I'm a little apprehensive of that because I heard the series is in and out of hiatus
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Rene (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm mainly looking for any form of survival manga. (generally based on isolation of a group or just infections/viruses)

Ones I've read in this genre:

Eden no Ori
I am a hero
Suicide Island
Cradle of Monsters
EX - Shounen Hyouryuu
Highschool of the Dead
Btooom!
Dragon Head
Metro Survive
Hohzuki Island


----------



## Danchou (Jul 25, 2012)

You might want to check out Shingeki no Kyojin, Battle Royale, Psyren, Life is money.


----------



## Qizz (Jul 27, 2012)

So today I read all the  manga, 76 chapters in total.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was enjoying it despite being a bit depressed but funny at the same time until the ending where it seems one of the protagonists died, I felt sad but didn't cried because I was so confused with the ending it took a while to know what happened and when I realized I didn't bother anymore.




Now to the question, to avoid this happening again, im looking for Romance matured mangas with HAPPY ENDINGS like for example Koibana Onsen.

By matured I mean where it might contain sex but not enough to be considered Hentai.

Or Normal Romances but it must have a really sweet story like Dengeki Daisy which I'm never tired to read.

P.S. Besides those 3 I mentioned here I only read Velvet Kiss and Nozoki Ana but the last one didn't ended yet.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 29, 2012)

Alright, so these past few days I was trying to remember an anime I watched a few years ago. 
I don't remember the name, nor the name of the main characters.
All I remember is that it was about a boy who bought a CD, he put it in his PS3/Xbox or something and got transported to another world. Then he met this girl who was with a monster, they were running from something and the boy took her with his rolling skates.
Then there were these rock disks that were put in a special place, the girl put her hands on something and the disk started glowing (and rotating? not sure) and it turned into a monster too.
The girl said that she was looking for the rock disk of a Phoenix creature to fight against the big bad evil monster. Also she had a necklace called the miracle stone or something like that (I remember watching this in german ) that it was the only weakness of the evil monster. No wait, in the stone she could see the direction to the location of the Phoenix and I remember the stone being green.
I think the boy used the CD to obtain his own monster.
And I think they fought together on some sort of arena.

And thats all I remember. 
So, does anyone know the name of this anime/manga?


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 30, 2012)

Qizz said:


> Or Normal Romances but it must have a really sweet story like Dengeki Daisy which I'm never tired to read.



Definitely try *Bonnouji* and *Sekitou Elergy*. Their are still ongoing in translation though.

Also, *Honey & Clover* - one of the best romance/slice of life manga IMO.



Rene said:


> I'm mainly looking for any form of survival manga. (generally based on isolation of a group or just infections/viruses)
> 
> Ones I've read in this genre:
> 
> ...



*7Seeds* (IMO the best among survival manga)
Confession
Drifting Classroom
Coppelion  
Gantz
*Higanjima*
Hideout
*Mirai Nikki*
King of Thorn
KissWood 
*The Hour of the Mice *
Let's Lagoon
*Tsumi to Batsu* (sort of) 
Aphorism 
*Kanojo o Mamoru 51 no Houhou  *

Bolded are the ones I liked the most.


----------



## Dashful (Jul 30, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> looking for some good battle manga with supernatural or fantasy power involved(like some type of chakra, reiatsu system) I love it to be character development driven with a unique cast of main and side characters. The one thing I will not allow is a wuss main lead that can get annoying quick. Another I love is a amazing complex world a mangaka creates.
> 
> Things I am reading now
> One Piece (my absolute favorite and any manga similar to this will have my heart)
> ...



If you haven't read them, try Flame of Recca, Buso Renkin, 666 Satan, Yu Yu Hakusho and Shaman King.


----------



## kandaron (Aug 4, 2012)

looking for manga that is similar to berserk,vinland saga,shin angyo onshi or blade of the immortal (and NOT similar to vagabond)


----------



## Blunt (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm actually looking for a specific manga. I can't for the life remember the title but I remember the description was something like "*Insert name of school here* appears to be a normal school but in reality it is a school for children with superpowers..." And I'm pretty sure the main premise had something to do with the students being in competition against one another. I know it's not much to go on but any help is appreciated.


----------



## blackhound89 (Aug 11, 2012)

A FEMALE martial arts(or some kind of fighting) manga please?They can be either seinen or shounen , they can have ecchi , but I would rather if the manga isnt only ecchi(like ikkitousen).I am current reading(and enjoying) or have already read:
TOKYO GIRLS DESTRUCTION
Girl the wilds
Tenjou Tenge


----------



## Kid (Aug 11, 2012)

Detective Conan.
Psyren


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> A FEMALE martial arts(or some kind of fighting) manga please?They can be either seinen or shounen , they can have ecchi , but I would rather if the manga isnt only ecchi(like ikkitousen).I am current reading(and enjoying) or have already read:
> TOKYO GIRLS DESTRUCTION
> Girl the wilds
> Tenjou Tenge


Aiki isnt girl based but has like 12 female characters


----------



## blackhound89 (Aug 11, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Aiki isnt girl based but has like 12 female characters



i am already reading it, but i dont consider it a female martial arts manga for the reason you posted. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Lucciola (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm looking for some good manga about mafia (or organizations). Something to do with guns, not magic. The more serious and believable the better


----------



## Kid (Aug 12, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> I'm looking for some good manga about mafia (or organizations). Something to do with guns, not magic. The more serious and believable the better



Detective Conan.

Seriously.


----------



## Varg (Aug 12, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> I'm looking for some good manga about mafia (or organizations). Something to do with guns, not magic. The more serious and believable the better



Sanctuary and Strain should be right up your alley.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 12, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> I'm looking for some good manga about mafia (or organizations). Something to do with guns, not magic. The more serious and believable the better



Sun ken rock


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 12, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> I'm looking for some good manga about mafia (or organizations). Something to do with guns, not magic. The more serious and believable the better


Definitely try Sanctuary as suggested above.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 13, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> A FEMALE martial arts(or some kind of fighting) manga please? They can be either seinen or shounen , they can have ecchi , but I would rather if the manga isnt only ecchi(like ikkitousen).I am current reading(and enjoying) or have already read:
> TOKYO GIRLS DESTRUCTION
> Girl the wilds
> Tenjou Tenge



Welcome to El Palacio (Koko ga Uwasa no El Palacio)

Not really martial arts, but its female pro wrestling! So it covers the _some kind of fighting_ aspect down pat.


----------



## Olho07 (Aug 13, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> A FEMALE martial arts(or some kind of fighting) manga please?They can be either seinen or shounen , they can have ecchi , but I would rather if the manga isnt only ecchi(like ikkitousen).I am current reading(and enjoying) or have already read:
> TOKYO GIRLS DESTRUCTION
> Girl the wilds
> Tenjou Tenge



Change 123


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 23, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> looking for some good battle manga with supernatural or fantasy power involved(like some type of chakra, reiatsu system) I love it to be character development driven with a unique cast of main and side characters. The one thing I will not allow is a wuss main lead that can get annoying quick. Another I love is a amazing complex world a mangaka creates.
> 
> Things I am reading now
> One Piece (my absolute favorite and any manga similar to this will have my heart)
> ...



Hunter X Hunter pretty much personified what you asked for.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2012)

Any good Action/scifi/fantasy manga recommendations?


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 24, 2012)

Akira
Battle Angel Alita
Domu
Dorohedoro
Eden: It's an Endless World!

off the top of my head

so, I thought of picking up another Adachi series in the near future. Any suggestions? Already read Touch, Adventure Boys and Katsu.


----------



## taydev (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm searching for some good Edo period anime & manga from any genre. Here's a list of some that I've seen and liked, just to give an idea:

Basilisk
Rurouni Kenshin
Samurai Champloo
Sidooh (currently reading)
Hakuouki series

I love Gintama, but it doesn't count for me since it's mixed with modern. Also, I prefer an anime/manga without super powers; just good old fashion Samurai and Ninja fights if any.

Note: If you see this same post (with edits) in the anime recommendations sticky, it's because some manga don't have anime and vice versa, and I like to both read and watch series. Thanks.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2012)

taydev said:


> Hi everyone. I'm searching for some good Edo period anime & manga from any genre. Here's a list of some that I've seen and liked, just to give an idea:
> 
> Basilisk
> Rurouni Kenshin
> ...



Samurai Deeper Kyo

Gamaran


----------



## taydev (Aug 24, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Samurai Deeper Kyo
> 
> Gamaran



Thanks; I'll give these a try.  

+rep


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 25, 2012)

taydev said:


> Hi everyone. I'm searching for some good Edo period anime & manga from any genre. Here's a list of some that I've seen and liked, just to give an idea:
> 
> Basilisk
> Rurouni Kenshin
> ...



Drifters kind of counts maybe. It takes a bit to pick up but it's pretty decent.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 25, 2012)

taydev said:


> Hi everyone. I'm searching for some good Edo period anime & manga from any genre.


Blade of the Immortal, Blood and Steel, Vagabond, are titles that may provide what you're looking for.


----------



## taydev (Aug 25, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Blade of the Immortal, Blood and Steel, Vagabond, are titles that may provide what you're looking for.



I appreciate it. Vagabond is definitely on my list to read already. I haven't heard of the others, so I'll add them too. 

Thanks for the recommendation Nensense.


----------



## Varg (Aug 25, 2012)

taydev said:


> Hi everyone. I'm searching for some good Edo period anime & manga from any genre. Here's a list of some that I've seen and liked, just to give an idea:
> 
> Basilisk
> Rurouni Kenshin
> ...



Add in Ooku The Inner Chamber  and Takemitsu Zamurai to your list. The ukiyo-e inspired  artstyle in Zamurai would interest you perhaps.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 25, 2012)

taydev said:


> Hi everyone. I'm searching for some good Edo period anime & manga from any genre.



Lone Wolf and Cub. It's the quintessential samurai manga.


----------



## taydev (Aug 25, 2012)

shashank41 said:


> Add in Ooku The Inner Chamber and Takemitsu Zamurai to your list. The ukiyo-e inspired  artstyle in Zamurai would interest you perhaps.



Thanks. 

Just checked out *Zamurai*; the art is different from what I'm used to in manga, whereas* Ooku* is a style I'm more accustomed to. I'm really enjoying *Sidooh* even though the art style isn't one of my favorites, so I always choose the story over art. 



αshɘs said:


> Lone Wolf and Cub. It's the quintessential samurai manga.



I like the art in this one. Very realistic.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm looking for any mature type series, along the lines of sun ken rock, tenjou tenge, wolf guy, high school of the dead, prison school etc., or anything that's fun and engaging. Thanks


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 25, 2012)

taydev said:


> Hi everyone. I'm searching for some good Edo period anime & manga from any genre. Here's a list of some that I've seen and liked, just to give an idea:
> 
> Basilisk
> Rurouni Kenshin
> ...



I would recommend you Bastard!!,Bastard!! is a seinen manga taking place in a brutal medieval world, telling the story of Dark Schneider, a powerful, evil wizard and his quest to conquer the world where he'll fight against men, demons and gods. 

The story may seem classical at first, yet it's actually everything but that. Bastard!! originality lies in the fact it's an extremely violent manga, (probably the goriest manga still published today with Berserk) with plenty of sex scenes as well, and at the same time it's hilarious. 

It doesn't take itself seriously at all, the author Kazushi Hagiwara constantly breaks the fourth wall by making his characters talk about the fact they're starring in a manga in the middle of a fight or with his hilarious comments in the margins and below panels. 

Most of the classical codes of shonen manga are also mocked and parodied, and of course the main source of humor comes from the "hero" Dark Schneider who's probably one of the funniest, most original main characters ever, having none of the qualities you usually find in your typical protagonist ala Goku or Naruto, instead acting more like a violent, arrogant, lecherous villain. 

Finally I couldn't end this short introduction without talking about the art, arguably the best art of all currently published mangas. Hagiwara reaches breathtaking levels in the later volumes, as shown here:


Here is a link for all the chaps(There are 137 chapters in total.)
Magician

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## taydev (Aug 25, 2012)

Hakan Erkan said:


> I would recommend you Bastard!!,Bastard!! is a seinen manga taking place in a brutal medieval world, telling the story of Dark Schneider, a powerful, evil wizard and his quest to conquer the world where he'll fight against men, demons and gods.
> 
> The story may seem classical at first, yet it's actually everything but that. Bastard!! originality lies in the fact it's an extremely violent manga, (probably the goriest manga still published today with Berserk) with plenty of sex scenes as well, and at the same time it's hilarious.
> 
> ...



GAH! I gave out too much rep today, so I'll have to rep you later. 

Never heard of *Bastard!!*.  It doesn't seem like Edo Japan, but I may give it a go later on, since I enjoy manga from any category. That art is stunning, btw! :amazed


----------



## Salem (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm looking for something that's clever but also incredibly graphic. Similar to _Vinland Saga_, before to the death of Askeladd. Any recommendations?


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 28, 2012)

hmm you can try The World is Mine

it starts off slow, but it gets rolling later on. There are some quircky characters and it's kind if weird compared to VS, but I think it's fits your criteria. 

As someone described on another site it can be seen as Natural Born Killers meets Clockwork Orange, if that helps.


----------



## blackhound89 (Aug 28, 2012)

could someone recomend :
1)A manga with a female lead that centers around some kind of battle(if possible, i would like the protagonist to ger her ass kicked than rebound stronger than ever).:Examples:Teppu , Arachnid , Freezing , Re:Birth ,Tokyo girl destruction.
2)A manga with some kind of torture(not hentai please) , mental and/or physical. Examples:
Underdog, Blade of the imortal , freezing , berserk , etc.

Thanks


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 28, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> could someone recomend :
> 1)A manga with a female lead that centers around some kind of battle(if possible, i would like the protagonist to ger her ass kicked than rebound stronger than ever).:Examples:Teppu , Arachnid , Freezing , Re:Birth ,Tokyo girl destruction.
> 2)A manga with some kind of torture(not hentai please) , mental and/or physical. Examples:
> Underdog, Blade of the imortal , freezing , berserk , etc.
> ...



1. Negima is basically a battle shonen with an all female cast

2. Hunter x Hunter has quite a bit of torture.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 28, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> could someone recomend :
> 1)A manga with a female lead that centers around some kind of battle(if possible, i would like the protagonist to ger her ass kicked than rebound stronger than ever).:Examples:Teppu , Arachnid , Freezing , Re:Birth ,Tokyo girl destruction.


Give Claymore a try.


----------



## blackhound89 (Aug 29, 2012)

well, thanks guys, i already read all of those in fact. But i dont know if hunter hunter has some kind of torture(maybe feitan, but it is never shown)


----------



## Imagine (Aug 29, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> could someone recomend :
> 1)A manga with a female lead that centers around some kind of battle(if possible, i would like the protagonist to ger her ass kicked than rebound stronger than ever).:Examples:Teppu , Arachnid , Freezing , Re:Birth ,Tokyo girl destruction.
> 2)A manga with some kind of torture(not hentai please) , mental and/or physical. Examples:
> Underdog, Blade of the imortal , freezing , berserk , etc.
> ...



How about Battle Angel Alita?


----------



## blackhound89 (Aug 30, 2012)

I am already reading it my friend.But all i can say is, even though i am already reading your suggestions , it is that they are good, since i am loving every and each one of them.Hope someone gives me a suggestion that i still dont know about


----------



## Salem (Aug 31, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> hmm you can try The World is Mine
> 
> it starts off slow, but it gets rolling later on. There are some quircky characters and it's kind if weird compared to VS, but I think it's fits your criteria.
> 
> As someone described on another site it can be seen as Natural Born Killers meets Clockwork Orange, if that helps.



Thank you! I enjoyed the first chapter.

(I'm still open to suggestions, by the way)


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 31, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> I am already reading it my friend.But all i can say is, even though i am already reading your suggestions , it is that they are good, since i am loving every and each one of them.Hope someone gives me a suggestion that i still dont know about


I recommend you The Arms Peddler, Hoshi no Samidare, Basara, and Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 31, 2012)

666 satan in america is called hunter o parts. Is from Kishimoto younger brother Seisha kishimoto. Its AWSOME a master piece.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 4, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> 666 satan in america is called hunter o parts. Is from Kishimoto younger brother Seisha kishimoto. Its AWSOME a master piece.



Why does nobody on this forum know what the word masterpiece means? I mean sure 666Satan is slightly better than Naruto but does that still doesn't put it anywhere close to being a masterpiece.


----------



## Varg (Sep 6, 2012)

Any good black comedy recommendations? Stuff like Furuya Usamaru or Kago Shintaro's works?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 7, 2012)

Any Action,Adventure,Horror series?


----------



## Butcher (Sep 7, 2012)

I needs some manga like these/similar, kind of broad generalization so....

Vagabond 
Gantz
Claymore
Tsukihime
Berserk
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun 
Beelzebub
Binbougami ga! 

Any recommendations appreciated.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 7, 2012)

Butcher said:


> I needs some manga like these/similar, kind of broad generalization so....
> 
> Vagabond
> Gantz
> ...


The Guyver
Project ARMS
Bastard!!
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure

Those should strike your fancy.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 7, 2012)

Butcher said:


> I needs some manga like these/similar, kind of broad generalization so....
> 
> Vagabond
> Gantz
> ...



Kongou Banchou
Rurouni Kenshin
Gamaran


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 7, 2012)

Butcher said:


> I needs some manga like these/similar, kind of broad generalization so....
> 
> Vagabond
> Gantz
> ...



Yongbi
Hana no Keiji
Mother Keeper
Blood and Steel
Gwisin Byeolgok
Gintama
Hell's Angels


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 7, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Any Action,Adventure,Horror series?



Shingeki no Kyojin, but I see you just added it your list.



Butcher said:


> I needs some manga like these/similar, kind of broad generalization so....
> 
> Vagabond
> Gantz
> ...



I see you already have Vinland Saga and BotI marked as 'plan to read'. I add Battle Angel Alita.


----------



## Psi Factor (Sep 9, 2012)

I need something:
Short & satisfying (max.100 chaps)
Action/adventure based, not overtly complicated, but not childish. 
The main guy should be 15 age or older.
Definitely something different from a group of friends boasting the power of love & friendship
I'd also avoid anything heavy on romance.
A sample example series can be The Breaker as it was complete 72 chaps, with pumping action & interesting child & badass duo.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi guys, looking for a manga that I had already picked up but have forgotten the name of. It is about a school of assassins. The female lead has multiple personalities. The male lead looks weak originally, but it is revealed that he is one of the few top-ranked assassins in the world. The female lead is also the mission that the male is tasked to protect.


----------



## haegar (Sep 10, 2012)

Moglay said:


> Hi guys, looking for a manga that I had already picked up but have forgotten the name of. It is about a school of assassins. The female lead has multiple personalities. The male lead looks weak originally, but it is revealed that he is one of the few top-ranked assassins in the world. The female lead is also the mission that the male is tasked to protect.



that would be Gun X Clover


----------



## Morglay (Sep 10, 2012)

haegar said:


> that would be Gun X Clover



Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Excalibur (Sep 12, 2012)

I need recommendations, specifically in the genre of "psychological" and "Sci-fi".


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 12, 2012)

Excalibur said:


> I need recommendations, specifically in the genre of "psychological" and "Sci-fi".


7 Seeds
Ai-Ren 
Kiseijuu (Parasyte)
Planetes
Pluto

Each of them is great.


----------



## Excalibur (Sep 12, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> 7 Seeds
> Ai-Ren
> Kiseijuu (Parasyte)
> Planetes
> ...



Thanks MrCinos, i'm currently reading planetes. But I will also look into the other series listed.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 29, 2012)

Looking for the manga where paedo-bear makes an appearance as an actual character.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 29, 2012)

Psi Factor said:


> I need something:
> Short & satisfying (max.100 chaps)
> Action/adventure based, not overtly complicated, but not childish.
> The main guy should be 15 age or older.
> ...



Luficer and the Biscuit Hammer


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2012)

Excalibur said:


> Thanks MrCinos, i'm currently reading planetes. But I will also look into the other series listed.



I highly Recommend Biomega. It's only 6 issues too so it's short, captivating, beautiful art, great story, and fantastically sci-fi. 

I'm not looking for anything particular but my favorite Manga are Death Note, Naruto, Full Metal Alchemist, Soul Eater and Biomega. I'm already in the works to get Beet Vandal Buster, Bleach, trinity blood and zombie powder but I'm just looking for some quality manga to get. 

Preferably something serious with a psychological aspect or at least something interesting. A big thing for me is art, I really admire good art so that's a plus as well. If anyone has any good ideas please let me know!


----------



## TemplateR (Oct 1, 2012)

I?m atm on a sport-manga-trip and I need some fresh new stuff. Well for me it doesn?t matter what type of sport should be, but but I don?t want any martial-arts manga.

Is there any "realsitic" sport-manga ? I heard, that "Giant Killing" is a realistic-soccer-manga, it is true ? If yes, then this type I would like for other sport-mangas.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 1, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> I?m atm on a sport-manga-trip and I need some fresh new stuff. Well for me it doesn?t matter what type of sport should be, but but I don?t want any martial-arts manga.
> 
> Is there any "realsitic" sport-manga ? I heard, that "Giant Killing" is a realistic-soccer-manga, it is true ? If yes, then this type I would like for other sport-mangas.



I fucking hate sports but I loved Eyeshield 21


----------



## TemplateR (Oct 2, 2012)

Nensense said:


> I fucking hate sports but I loved Eyeshield 21




I have read following sportmangas:

Eyeshield21
Prince of Tennis
Area no Kishi
Baby Steps
Kuroko no Basuke
Hajime No Ippo


Slam Dunk and Atakku No. 1 haven?t read it, because I have seen the anime and I want something really new^^



Anyway, I want realistic sport-mangas not Mangas just like PoT or E21 >.>


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 5, 2012)

OK guys:

recommend:

Looking for manga like

One Piece, Naruto part 1, Bleach SS arc, Inuyasha, Berserk, Gantz beginning, vinland saga, claymore beginning, FMA, DGM, Hellsing, Code Geass, Death Note, Noblesse, Magician, HunterxHunter, until Death do Us apart, ubelblatt beginning, 

No Fairy TAIL, toriko, gintama or code breaker.

magi and tower of god are on my list. 

I prefer mangas with 100+ pages ongoing. If you can, tell me, why you like it or post some pages with good examples.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 5, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> OK guys:
> 
> recommend:
> 
> ...



Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer without a doubt.


----------



## Justice (Oct 8, 2012)

JoJo Bizzare Adventure, Berserk, Cage of Eden.


----------



## cbus05 (Oct 9, 2012)

> OK guys:
> 
> recommend:
> 
> ...



I second Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer. Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer is an epic manga with one of the best conclusions I've ever read. Here are some others to check out as well.

*Shin Angyo Onshi* -  it's similar to Berserk and Vinland saga, except it's complete, and also has a really strong ending. This is an epic read that anybody who enjoys any sort of fantasy should enjoy greatly.

*Shaman King* - This is a shounen, but I found it really well done overall. The powers are unique, the story is interesting enough, and for what is generally a pretty simple battle manga, I found it really enjoyable with good characters overall.

*Tower of God* - You mentioned this as on your list, and I definitely found it to be amazing. I started it a week ago, and bombed through it in two days flat. It reads like a shounen, but it's incredibly well written, is fast paced, has a lot of unique and interesting characters, a really cool world, and a lot of room to grow. My only complaint is that the story isn't further along. Similar to HxH, tower of god is a very intelligent shounen, but it's also action packed with a lot of really cool battles and abilities.

*Nausicaa and the Valley of Wind* - This is another old, but good one. It's more of an adventure, and it's probably a bit different from most of what you've read, but it's a truly epic story with a lot of mystery and intrigue to it. There is a good amount of action, a war, a unique society, and a really cool concept overall. 

*Soul Eater* - This is another solid battle shounen. It's got a bit of a different style to it, but it's entertaining nonetheless. It's not the best manga you'll ever read, but it's still pretty good overall.

*Shingeki no Kyojin* - I started reading this, and thought it was initially really strange, but I couldn't put it down. It has a unique post apocalyptic world enthralled in mystery in a seinen / shounen style. It's not a horror per say, but it's a very dark shounen, but the characters shine and the battles and character development is top notch.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 12, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> I have read following sportmangas:
> 
> Eyeshield21
> Prince of Tennis
> ...



Try "Real" and kokuo no hito. Basketball and mountain climbing respectively


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyone with recommendations for a really manly manga with a strong protagnoist? Something along the lines of berserk, vagabond, blade of the immortal, vinland saga, kiba no tabishounen(yes the hero is a woman and she's still manly as fuck). 

Something opposite of kei kurono from gantz lol back in his rolling on the ground crying days. I want a REAL Hero. Not these limp wristed wussies with mama issues and insecurities. Someone who you would actually admire! Not someone who represents the human condition or some bs like that, I've gotten enough of that.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm looking for a manga with levels or ranks on it. Like... the main character needs to defeat someone in a certain level or rank to advance to the next one. Something like that


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 12, 2012)

cbus05 said:


> I second Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer. Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer is an epic manga with one of the best conclusions I've ever read. Here are some others to check out as well.



Sadly it's complete already but I'll give it a try someday 



cbus05 said:


> *Shin Angyo Onshi* -  it's similar to Berserk and Vinland saga, except it's complete, and also has a really strong ending. This is an epic read that anybody who enjoys any sort of fantasy should enjoy greatly.



also finished manga  But good for free time I guess.



cbus05 said:


> *Shaman King* - This is a shounen, but I found it really well done overall. The powers are unique, the story is interesting enough, and for what is generally a pretty simple battle manga, I found it really enjoyable with good characters overall.



Wanted to try it long ago  



cbus05 said:


> *Tower of God* - You mentioned this as on your list, and I definitely found it to be amazing. I started it a week ago, and bombed through it in two days flat. It reads like a shounen, but it's incredibly well written, is fast paced, has a lot of unique and interesting characters, a really cool world, and a lot of room to grow. My only complaint is that the story isn't further along. Similar to HxH, tower of god is a very intelligent shounen, but it's also action packed with a lot of really cool battles and abilities.



Very interesting manhwa. Like it very much now 



cbus05 said:


> *Nausicaa and the Valley of Wind* - This is another old, but good one. It's more of an adventure, and it's probably a bit different from most of what you've read, but it's a truly epic story with a lot of mystery and intrigue to it. There is a good amount of action, a war, a unique society, and a really cool concept overall.



I like the artstyle very much, mostly because of movies like princess mononoke. Will give it a try. But sadly it's also finished 



cbus05 said:


> *Soul Eater* - This is another solid battle shounen. It's got a bit of a different style to it, but it's entertaining nonetheless. It's not the best manga you'll ever read, but it's still pretty good overall.



I tried this one some time ago and it just too simple for me. Interesting idea but didn't like the world and the plot.



cbus05 said:


> *Shingeki no Kyojin* - I started reading this, and thought it was initially really strange, but I couldn't put it down. It has a unique post apocalyptic world enthralled in mystery in a seinen / shounen style. It's not a horror per say, but it's a very dark shounen, but the characters shine and the battles and character development is top notch.



Now that look very damn interesting. Still ongoing if I'm not mistaken. Thank you 



hellosquared said:


> Anyone with recommendations for a really manly manga with a strong protagnoist? Something along the lines of berserk, vagabond, blade of the immortal, vinland saga, kiba no tabishounen(yes the hero is a woman and she's still manly as fuck).
> 
> Something opposite of kei kurono from gantz lol back in his rolling on the ground crying days. I want a REAL Hero. Not these limp wristed wussies with mama issues and insecurities. Someone who you would actually admire! Not someone who represents the human condition or some bs like that, I've gotten enough of that.



Tower of God. The main character is not the kind of manlike Guts, but he's not bitching, not crying, not annoying at all. Considering his past and situation, it's a very impressive character.

Hellsing is very badass XD

Magician. There's also a girl but she's a tomboy, so you'd like it I guess.

You could try Noblesse but it may annoy you since friend and foe are too mixed up there.



Shozan said:


> I'm looking for a manga with levels or ranks on it. Like... the main character needs to defeat someone in a certain level or rank to advance to the next one. Something like that



Tower of God and Noblesse I suppose. Berserk, One Piece, Inuyasha, Fairy Tail if you don't care about plot, oh and Magi. Magi fits your requirements  best.


----------



## Varg (Oct 12, 2012)

Shozan said:


> I'm looking for a manga with levels or ranks on it. Like... the main character needs to defeat someone in a certain level or rank to advance to the next one. Something like that




Samurai Deeper Kyo and Gamaran


----------



## Shozan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you both! Something like TOG will be cool, I just want something more level 1, level 2, level 3... you know what i mean? Not like in Tower of God when they are in floor 4 and then jump to 12 and so.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 13, 2012)

Looking for a action adventure fantasy with dragons. 

Doesn't have to revolve around them though.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 13, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Looking for a action adventure fantasy with dragons.
> 
> Doesn't have to revolve around them though.



start with the latest arc of One Piece XD

*Magician * has dragons, a side character is a female milf half dragon

Dragon form:
Magician
human form:
Magician

Berserk also has some strange dragons iirc XD

Tower of God may have some later.

don't remeber any other atm


----------



## Komoyaru (Oct 13, 2012)

Life is money was a very interesting manga.


----------



## Demonic Sharingan (Oct 13, 2012)

Any horror manga?

Awesome action with an actual in depth storyline?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 13, 2012)

Demonic Sharingan said:


> Any horror manga?



Hideout


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 13, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Looking for a action adventure fantasy with dragons.
> 
> Doesn't have to revolve around them though.


*Id* - though you probably know about it. One of the best pure fantasy manga (manhwa) and it also features several dragons with rather prominent role in story.
*Dark Mage* - same as Id, but dragons have even more importance in story (serve as primary antagonists). Manhwa had a big potential, but sadly, was canceled.
*Magician* - it was already mentioned. This web-manhwa is great, probably my favorite fantasy manga, but there's only one dragon (so far). Though she is one of the main characters albeit with the least development.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 13, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Tower of God. The main character is not the kind of manlike Guts, but he's not bitching, not crying, not annoying at all. Considering his past and situation, it's a very impressive character.
> 
> Hellsing is very badass XD
> 
> ...



I already read tower of god and finished hellsing. Noblesse I tried to like, read halfway, but too much bishounen. Magician I will give a shot definitely, thanks!


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 13, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> I already read tower of god and finished hellsing. Noblesse I tried to like, read halfway, but too much bishounen. Magician I will give a shot definitely, thanks!



no prob


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 14, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Anyone with recommendations for a really manly manga with a strong protagnoist?



*Knight Run* (very strong female protagonist, astronomically high death count)
*Oyaji* (Manliness: the manga)


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 14, 2012)

Is Pluto good? How good is it in comparison to Monster? I was looking to read another manga and the one who did Monster did other series as well so I was thinking of picking one of them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2012)

Qhorin Halfhand said:


> Is Pluto good? How good is it in comparison to Monster? I was looking to read another manga and the one who did Monster did other series as well so I was thinking of picking one of them.



I enjoyed Pluto and it is short.. Did you read 20th Century Boy's?


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 14, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> *Knight Run* (very strong female protagonist, astronomically high death count)
> *Oyaji* (Manliness: the manga)



Will check out banchou, knight run and oyaji. I tried Needless. It felt too shounen-esque. Sun ken rock, I gave it a good go, but the plot seemed like it was heading no where so I dropped it. Thanks.


----------



## Gain (Oct 14, 2012)

Qhorin Halfhand said:


> Is Pluto good? How good is it in comparison to Monster? I was looking to read another manga and the one who did Monster did other series as well so I was thinking of picking one of them.



it varies from person to person of course

pluto is pretty nice the first two volumes, but then goes downhill from there

20th century boys is sort of the same, first half is AMAZING with the build up. the second half is not bad per say but a letdown.

monster is the best work by teh author, but if you feel inclined to read something similar to the author, go ahead and give 20th century boys a try


----------



## kratos184 (Oct 17, 2012)

ok who'll help me out, I'm going to list every manga i've caught up with/read in the order of likeability. What should I read next?

1. One Piece (yeah I'm mainstream)
2. HunterxHunter
3. Naruto (still mainstream, childhood manga yeah)
4. Toriko
5. Claymore
6. Beelzebub
7. Bleach
8. Soul eater
9. Fairy Tail

Currently reading Rave, what should I do after that? I'm consindering Strongest Desciple Kenichi, Yu Yu Hakusho, JoJo blabla, a few more which I can't remember.

I like it when the origins of the supernatural powers the characters have are thorougly expalined. That's why HxH and Naruto are so high, I may have humour but that shouldn't be the main thing like in Beelzebub. I don't like Mangas that are shit like Fairy Tail. Soul eater also isn't very likeable because there aren't that much character. One Piece is just badass because of the story, the powers and the characters. Don't really care for the "I will protect my friend" and "I will do everything to reach my goal" oh and main characters may die, don't mind that.

Soooo, what will I read in the future?


----------



## Shozan (Oct 17, 2012)

1. Hunter x Hunter
2. Toriko
3. One Piece
4. Bleach
5. Claymore
6. Soul eater
7. Beelzebub
8. Naruto
9. Fairy Tail


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 18, 2012)

kratos184 said:


> ok who'll help me out, I'm going to list every manga i've caught up with/read in the order of likeability. What should I read next?
> 
> 1. One Piece (yeah I'm mainstream)
> 2. HunterxHunter
> ...




Tower of God
Magi
Magician
Berserk
Vinland Saga
Vagabond

Noblesse might be of interest for you.
D Gray Man pbbly.
Until Death Do Us Apart

those are ongoing.

The finished mangas:

Full Metal Alchemist.
Inuyasha but it contains much romance.
Hellsing

hm, don't remember others atm. But this should be enough.


----------



## kratos184 (Oct 18, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Tower of God - *Tried that, didn't like it*
> Magi - *Will try that*
> Magician *Will check it out*
> Berserk *Seems kinda dark but thanks*
> ...



I also tried D Gray Man but didn't like the setting. FMA is certainly I want to read later one, I will check the rest. Thank you


----------



## ElToucan (Oct 19, 2012)

looking for shonen style manga with strong female lead that isn't over-sexualized. ie. no fanservice.

I read (in order of preference):
toriko
fairy tail (yes i know this is heavy on the fanservice)
magi
reborn!
bleach
one piece
naruto
green blood(only 10 chapters in so cant put an accurate grade on it yet)


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 19, 2012)

ElToucan said:


> looking for shonen style manga with strong female lead that isn't over-sexualized. ie. no fanservice.
> 
> I read (in order of preference):
> toriko
> ...



Kiba no tabishounen.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 19, 2012)

ElToucan said:


> looking for shonen style manga with strong female lead that isn't over-sexualized. ie. no fanservice.
> 
> I read (in order of preference):
> toriko
> ...



Magician
Inuyasha


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Inuyasha? I will not recommend that.. Her best job still is Ranma 1/2 by far.. even with the bad ending but she doesn't know how to close anyway..


----------



## Danchou (Oct 19, 2012)

kratos184 said:


> ok who'll help me out, I'm going to list every manga i've caught up with/read in the order of likeability. What should I read next?
> 
> 1. One Piece (yeah I'm mainstream)
> 2. HunterxHunter
> ...


Try out Shaman King.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Inuyasha? I will not recommend that.. Her best job still is Ranma 1/2 by far.. even with the bad ending but she doesn't know how to close anyway..



Inuyasha because of this:



> looking for shonen style manga with strong female lead that isn't over-sexualized. ie. no fanservice.



Kagome is meh but there's also kikyo. also Sango.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 3, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Anyone with recommendations for a really manly manga with a strong protagnoist? Something along the lines of berserk, vagabond, blade of the immortal, vinland saga, kiba no tabishounen(yes the hero is a woman and she's still manly as fuck).
> 
> Something opposite of kei kurono from gantz lol back in his rolling on the ground crying days. I want a REAL Hero. Not these limp wristed wussies with mama issues and insecurities. Someone who you would actually admire! Not someone who represents the human condition or some bs like that, I've gotten enough of that.



 Chrome shelled regios


----------



## Stalin (Nov 3, 2012)

Any good surreal manga out there?


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 3, 2012)

Stalin said:


> Any good surreal manga out there?



Gogo Monster, Panorma of Hell, Obrigado!, Nijigahara Holograph and Tropical Citron.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 4, 2012)

Adding Ultra Heaven, Journey to the End of the World and Palepoli to that list.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 4, 2012)

K what about any good language? Any genre would do.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 6, 2012)

lol what do you mean by that?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 6, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> *Knight Run* (very strong female protagonist, astronomically high death count)
> *Oyaji* (Manliness: the manga)




Needless looks interesting might have to check it out


----------



## OS (Nov 25, 2012)

Witch Hunter and Magi if you mean the ordinary term of magic and not supernatural powers.


----------



## Boomy (Nov 25, 2012)

I have seen both Witch Hunter and Magi.


----------



## OS (Nov 25, 2012)

The thing about Dorohedoro is that translations seem to have stopped. But if you don't mind that then read it. It's a great piece of work, even if the women are buff.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 25, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> The thing about Dorohedoro is that translations seem to have stopped. But if you don't mind that then read it. It's a great piece of work, even if the women are buff.



The translation haven't stoped, is just that there is a very long wait between each volume release, but just some weeks ago they released vol. 17.


----------



## Boomy (Nov 26, 2012)

I read it all except Majo  I'll check itd.

Something else?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 26, 2012)

BoomBaeBoom said:


> I read it all except Majo  I'll check itd.
> 
> Something else?



Nanatsu No Tazai looks like it might bring magic into the series pretty soon as both King Arthur and Merlin have been foreshadowed as being characters in the plot.


----------



## Boomy (Nov 26, 2012)

I read it all guys, unfortunately. I don't read 


> City of Dead Sorcerer


and


> Magician


But those are webtoons. It can be a manga, manhwa but not webtoon.


----------



## MizMan (Nov 29, 2012)

Could you experts give me some recommendations based on the following:
YES:
- Shounen/Seinin 
- strategic/smart/intellectual
- Good story/plot
- Based on mangas/manhwa I like (One Piece, Hunter x Hunter, FMA, Death Note, Code Geass, Noblesse, tower of God)


NO:
- No overly-powered driven characters/story (DragonBallz)
- Ridiculous art/character/powers is a NO-NO (Reborn)
- Big balls of energy/ magic is another NO-No(Fairy-tail)
- All characters being giant killing machine is a NO-NO(DragonBallz, Bastard !!)
- Ridiculous amount of fanservice is aNO-NO (Fairy Tail, High School DxD)


Thank you


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 29, 2012)

MizMan said:


> Could you experts give me some recommendations based on the following:
> YES:
> - Shounen/Seinin
> - strategic/smart/intellectual
> ...


One outs
Akagi
Gambler kaiji


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 29, 2012)

MizMan said:


> Could you experts give me some recommendations based on the following:
> YES:
> - Shounen/Seinin
> - strategic/smart/intellectual
> ...



VInland Saga, Berserk, (Magician,) Magi, Vagabond.


----------



## AfterGlow (Nov 29, 2012)

MizMan said:


> Could you experts give me some recommendations based on the following:
> YES:
> - Shounen/Seinin
> - strategic/smart/intellectual
> ...



ReMember, Akumetsu, Gantz


----------



## Raviene (Dec 3, 2012)

*FENG SHEN JI* 

why?... answers in red



MizMan said:


> Could you experts give me some recommendations based on the following:
> YES:
> - Shounen/Seinin
> * Seinin
> ...


----------



## slumpy (Dec 6, 2012)

I need the name of an old manga: maybe 6 years ago it came out.

It was a philosophical drama about a man how was alone in a world. But I really liked the art. Does it ring any bells?


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 6, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> Gantz





> Ridiculous amount of fanservice is aNO-NO


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 6, 2012)

MizMan said:


> Could you experts give me some recommendations based on the following:
> YES:
> - Shounen/Seinin
> - strategic/smart/intellectual
> ...


Anyway try City Hunter, Until Death Do us Part or Peace Maker .

EDITT: There is also Gamble Fish


----------



## StanislavZ (Dec 27, 2012)

I?m looking for manga about school and romance
Thank you


----------



## Varg (Dec 28, 2012)

StanislavZ said:


> I?m looking for manga about school and romance
> Thank you



Molester man's all you need to read.


----------



## Fran (Dec 28, 2012)

history mangas

vinland saga
historie
ravages of time
shin angyo onshi

i want more

no japanese based ones please.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 28, 2012)

Fran said:


> history mangas
> 
> vinland saga
> historie
> ...



You might like _Cesare_.


----------



## Varg (Dec 28, 2012)

Fran said:


> history mangas
> 
> vinland saga
> historie
> ...



Cesare,Buddha, Otoyomegatari


----------



## 8 (Dec 28, 2012)

StanislavZ said:


> I?m looking for manga about school and romance
> Thank you


there are way too many. i wouldn't even know where to start. the industry is flooded with school + romance. if you pick up a random manga chances are extremely high it involve school + romance.


----------



## haegar (Dec 28, 2012)

baka updates - search -categories: school life, romance, sorted by rating

happy browsing


----------



## StanislavZ (Dec 28, 2012)

yea but most of this mangas are such chliche so i wanted a good one


----------



## haegar (Dec 28, 2012)

u seem to have missed the point of *if u want a more specific recommendation be more specific about what you want* 

on second thought not sure if trolling


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2012)

school life + romance?

aoi hana's good. so is sasameki koto


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 28, 2012)

StanislavZ said:


> I?m looking for manga about school and romance
> Thank you





StanislavZ said:


> yea but most of this mangas are such chliche so i wanted a good one



...Do you not realize that there are literally hundreds of those...? I guess I'll recommend Kodomo no Omocha. It's one of my favorites, not sure if it's just due to nostalgia so I might need to read it again, I just remember enjoying it a lot.
Magician

There's also the Haruhi manga if you want something that isn't in any way cliche or non original
Link removed

Also here is School Days, I personally am not the biggest fan of it but a lot of other people like it and it is in no way cliche or unoriginal. 
Link removed

And not solely about High School, but Bakuman is a really good slice of life series about teenagers as well
Link removed


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 28, 2012)

Fran said:


> history mangas
> 
> vinland saga
> historie
> ...



*Anatolia Story* (shoujo)
*Bokko* 
*Billy Bat*


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 29, 2012)

Fran said:


> history mangas
> 
> vinland saga
> historie
> ...



Sangokushi, Basara, and Me & the Devil Blues


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 29, 2012)

Any recommendations where the MC is OP like
*Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu
Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei*

are welcome 

P.S.: not mx0.

Other typical shounen stuff is welcome as well but with at least better/more violence than Bleach, etc.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Any recommendations where the MC is OP like
> *Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu
> Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai
> Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei*
> ...


ID - The greatest fusion fantasy

Bastard!!


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

'where the MC is OP'

what does OP stand for in this context?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2012)

Overpowered.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

ah.

OnePunch-Man comes to mind


----------



## Boomy (Dec 29, 2012)

@reaperunique probably meant versality though, since I read Mahouka and Dansetsu I can agree 

Try Cavalier of the Abyss, Id, Chrome Shelled Regios.

If you want more I'll pm you later.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 29, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Any recommendations where the MC is OP like
> *Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu
> Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai
> Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei*
> ...


Akumetsu (kind of)
Knight Run
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
Maoyuu Maou Yuusha
Noblesse
ReMember 
Violinist of Hamelin (if you count enraged form)


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 29, 2012)

BoomBaeBoom said:


> @reaperunique probably meant versality though, since I read Mahouka and Dansetsu I can agree
> 
> Try Cavalier of the Abyss, Id, Chrome Shelled Regios.
> 
> If you want more I'll pm you later.



Yeah, versatile fits as well 



MrCinos said:


> Akumetsu (kind of)
> Knight Run
> Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
> Maoyuu Maou Yuusha
> ...



Enraged counts as well, makes it even more awesome 


P.S.: yes I'm a child when it comes to these things


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you Imagine and BoomBaeBoom. currently reading ID and I'm loving it 

@MrCinos, haven't had the chance to check out the ones you recommended but I'll get to them eventually and when I do I'll rep ya


----------



## Heretic (Dec 31, 2012)

Recommendation for a very refined shonen/seinen manga with decent-good art and good plot? I'd prefer something where the hero uses his brains more than his brawn.

I liked stuff like:

Psyren
Toriko
One Piece
HxH
Hajime No Ippo
Cage of Eden
1/2 Prince
Buyuden
Fairy Tail
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Death Note
Hikaru no Go

Gimme a list of like 2 or so? The best two.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 31, 2012)

Heretic said:


> Recommendation for a very refined shonen/seinen manga with decent-good art and good plot? I'd prefer something where the hero uses his brains more than his brawn.
> 
> I liked stuff like:
> 
> ...


Witch Hunter
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Tower of God
ID - The greatest fusion fantasy
Magi
Houshin Engi


----------



## Imagine (Dec 31, 2012)

Any Halloween themed action series other than Soul Eater?


----------



## 8 (Dec 31, 2012)

Imagine said:


> Any Halloween themed action series other than Soul Eater?


there is *witch hunter*. and if you don't mind harems, then *rosario+vampire*.


----------



## Heretic (Jan 1, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Witch Hunter
> Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
> Tower of God
> ID - The greatest fusion fantasy
> ...



Tried Witch Hunter and it was fairly good, so I'll probably go back. Heard good things about JBA and I've been a bit curious about Tower of God. Will see these.


----------



## StanislavZ (Jan 2, 2013)

thanks for these
Next i am looking for Christian or European manga
Thanks!


----------



## kombak (Jan 2, 2013)

hi

any recommandation?

im mostly shounen 

naruto , bleach, one piece, hxh, st seiya, magi, fairy tail, toriko, beelzebub...
i also , though different, like berserk (stopped 1y ago though), this kyojin manga with giants eating human , hellsing, hokuto no ken and so on...

thx


----------



## Imagine (Jan 2, 2013)

kombak said:


> hi
> 
> any recommandation?
> 
> ...


Jojo's Bizarre Adventure

Gamaran

Magi

Soul Eater

Claymore

Kongou Banchou

Nanatsu no Taizai


----------



## kombak (Jan 2, 2013)

claymore and magi is done already, i will check the others

thx


----------



## Imagine (Jan 2, 2013)

Check out Tower of God if you haven't either.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 2, 2013)

kombak said:


> hi
> 
> any recommandation?
> 
> ...


Houshin Engi
Bastard!!
Negima
Yu Yu Hakusho
Dragonball/Z
Rurouni Kenshin
Samurai Deeper Kyo
666 Satan
Souten no Ken
Pokemon Special
Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Justice (Jan 2, 2013)

Berserk,Samurai Deeper Kyo, One Piece, Naruto, HunterxHunter, JJBA,Onepunch man, and O-Parts Hunter(666 Satan) are some mangas you should read.


----------



## Ankit (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi! Any recommendations for inspirational manga. I have read Strongest Man Kurosawa, Onani Master Kurosawa, Sanctuary,Harukana E Machi, Team Medical Dragon, Bakuman, Hajime No Ippo,Oyaji.
Thanks


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 6, 2013)

Ankit said:


> Hi! Any recommendations for inspirational manga. I have read Strongest Man Kurosawa, Onani Master Kurosawa, Sanctuary,Harukana E Machi, Team Medical Dragon, Bakuman, Hajime No Ippo,Oyaji.
> Thanks



One Punch Man - its the source of my_ very inspirational_ sig. 
Slam Dunk - if you get pumped from Ippo, then this'll do you good
REAL - it goes for a deeper sorta inspiration than just a hard work type of thing, this one is a masterpiece


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 6, 2013)

Ankit said:


> Hi! Any recommendations for inspirational manga. I have read Strongest Man Kurosawa, Onani Master Kurosawa, Sanctuary,Harukana E Machi, Team Medical Dragon, Bakuman, Hajime No Ippo,Oyaji.
> Thanks



The manga GTO - Greatest Teacher Onizuka is kind of inspirational.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 6, 2013)

Ankit said:


> Hi! Any recommendations for inspirational manga. I have read Strongest Man Kurosawa, Onani Master Kurosawa, Sanctuary,Harukana E Machi, Team Medical Dragon, Bakuman, Hajime No Ippo,Oyaji.
> Thanks



*Molester Man* - drawn by Onani Master Kurosawa mangaka and based on a true story.


----------



## Stripes (Jan 6, 2013)

Hm, I'm just lookin for some short reads. Like under 50 chapters; anything tickles my fancy shoujo or shonen any.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 6, 2013)

Wanted- Oda's earlier work. It's just a bunch of short stories, but some tie in to the main one.

I don't really know alot of short mangas myself.  But based on your sig I think you'll like wanted.


----------



## Ankit (Jan 7, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> *Molester Man* - drawn by Onani Master Kurosawa mangaka and based on a true story.


Molester Man was a beautiful manga. Thank You!!!


----------



## Stripes (Jan 7, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> Wanted- Oda's earlier work. It's just a bunch of short stories, but some tie in to the main one.
> 
> I don't really know alot of short mangas myself.  But based on your sig I think you'll like wanted.



I think I started it a while back before I really got into One Piece but I should give it another shot. Oda's work is especially god!tier.


----------



## blackhound89 (Jan 13, 2013)

Could anyone tell me a good manga that is like a fighting tournament or that has it (yup, pretty popular theme).I would prefer if it is martial arts based, but I have nothing against a super powered, guns blazing tournament either,
I love:
Teppu
Tenjou Tenge
Shura no Mon
Karate Konihata minoru
Yuyu Hakusho
God of high school
Cynthia the mission


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 23, 2013)

*7 Seeds* by Yumi Tamura -- Drawn in a shoujo style, this is -the- post-apocalyptic survival suspense manga to end all post-apocalyptic survival manga.  Emotionally brutal, no punches are pulled


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 25, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *7 Seeds* by Yumi Tamura -- Drawn in a shoujo style, this is -the- post-apocalyptic survival suspense manga to end all post-apocalyptic survival manga.  Emotionally brutal, no punches are pulled



A post apocolyptic shoujo? I am intrigued.


----------



## Shade (Jan 26, 2013)

How's Kuroko no Basuke? Looks interesting but also has a lot of chapters, don't wanna get into it if it's not special.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 1, 2013)

Shade said:


> How's Kuroko no Basuke? Looks interesting but also has a lot of chapters, don't wanna get into it if it's not special.



I dont want to be harsh but it's a boring shounen, nothing of the likes of Slam Dunk, Adachi's or Rookies.


----------



## Shade (Feb 3, 2013)

All I needed to believe you was your SD set. Any other good sports manga publishing right now?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Feb 3, 2013)

Try out Real,It's about three teenagers with a desire to play basketball. Nomiya, being a high school dropout, has no future in his life. Engulfed by the guilt of crippling a girl in a traffic accident where he invited her on a bike ride finds himself in a deep predicament. Togawa, a former talented sprinter who once strove to become the best in Japan now putting his all in wheelchair basketball finds it hard to deal with the disinterest and psyche of his own teammates. Takahashi, once a popular and arrogant team leader, an honor student, a self proclaimed elite now finds himself being unable to move from the chest down.

Real also deals with the reality of physical disabilities, and the psychological inferiority that the characters struggle against. The characters break through their own psychological barriers bit by bit.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking for a good CURRENTLY RUNNING battle manga to read. Battle manga that I'm currently reading are.
One Piece
Hunter x Hunter
Beelzebub
Magi
Nanatsu no Taizai
Sengoku Youko
Tail Star
Shaman King: Flowers
Rising x Rydeen
Jumbor
Owari no Seraph


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Feb 9, 2013)

Recommend me some good or great mystery/thriller manga.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 9, 2013)

^
20th Century Boys
Pluto
Monster
Death Note


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 10, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Looking for a good CURRENTLY RUNNING battle manga to read.



I've only read a chapter, but Akame Ga Kiru is intriguing. 



			
				Qhorin Halfhand said:
			
		

> Recommend me some good or great mystery/thriller manga.



HIDEOUT 
Master Keaton


----------



## John Sheppard (Feb 10, 2013)

Need some very good manga with strong comedy and action like Onepunch Man.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 11, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Looking for a good CURRENTLY RUNNING battle manga to read



Battle manga is a wide selection, are you looking for shounen? You may start with:

Toriko 
Shingeki no Kyojin
The Breaker
Worst
Tower of God (webtoon)

You asked for currently running but there are a lot of finished battle shounen that are really good ( Full Metal Alchemist, Hoshin Engi, Alive, Flame of Recca, Yu Yu Hakusho, Psyren etc)

But if you are looking for gorgeous battles, id like to advice a jump into the seinens (Vinland Saga, Shin Angyo Onshi, Vagabond, Berserk, Blade of the Immortal, Dorohedoro, Battle Angel Alita etc).



Azzrael said:


> Need some very good manga with strong comedy and action like Onepunch Man.



Gintama
Ratman
Transfer Student Storm Bringer

My fav comedies are Yotsuba and Cromartie High School but they have less action. Or Prison School, that have some kind of action..


----------



## John Sheppard (Feb 11, 2013)

Bubi said:


> Battle manga is a wide selection, are you looking for shounen? You may start with:
> 
> Toriko
> Shingeki no Kyojin
> ...



Thank you. I'll try them out.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations.



Basilikos said:


> ^
> 20th Century Boys
> Pluto
> Monster
> Death Note




Allready read the other three of your list Basilikos but I will eventually check 20th Century Boys.





Fenix Down said:


> I've only read a chapter, but Akame Ga Kiru is intriguing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For now I decided to go for Master Keaton. Seeing there is an anime adaptation, is it a good adaptation of the whole manga?


----------



## 8 (Feb 11, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> Need some very good manga with strong comedy and action like Onepunch Man.


i second *ratman*. also you should give *rising x rydeen* a try.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 11, 2013)

The Breaker
OPM
Veritas
Gamaran
Nanatsu no Taizai


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi, i'm looking for something well written with historical themes like Bokko, The Ravages of Time or Vinland Saga.

And for something with awesome gritty art style along the lines of Hiroaki Samura, Hayashida Q, Tsutomu Nihei or C.A.T. mangaka (i dont remember his name).


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubi said:


> Hi, i'm looking for something well written with historical themes like Bokko, The Ravages of Time or Vinland Saga.



You might like _Historie_ and _Cesare_.


----------



## slumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

can someone recommend me a new (recent) manga with:

fantasy, fighting, martial arts, magic, deep and good story and some humor and 'luffy effect'. shounen or seinen doesn't matter.

also i like the more fantasy/ historical settings like: one piece, berserk, fairy tale, naruto, vinland saga.

but criminal settings like:

hitman reborn, black lagoon is also great.


----------



## OS (Feb 20, 2013)

Rave Master and Nanatsu no Taizai(just started but best fits the demand)

Also, obligatory Tower of God suggestion since it's one of the best atm.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 20, 2013)

slumpy said:


> can someone recommend me a new (recent) manga with:
> 
> fantasy, fighting, martial arts, magic, deep and good story and some humor and 'luffy effect'. shounen or seinen doesn't matter.
> 
> ...



Magi, Nanatsu no Taizai, Sengoku Youko, Spirit Circle, Akame ga Kill, Tail Star, Shaman King Flowers, Rising x Rydeen, Jumbor.


----------



## OS (Feb 20, 2013)

Read Akama ga kill to get mad.


----------



## slumpy (Feb 21, 2013)

thank you:

from looking at the first chapter I will give:

Akama ga kil, Rising x Rydeen,   Rave Master, Tower of God, Tail Star (great art!!!), and Jumbo a serious try.

Great tips guys!

thanks.


----------



## OS (Feb 21, 2013)

>No Nanatsu no Taizai

You are a ^ (use bro) and a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## slumpy (Feb 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> >No Nanatsu no Taizai
> 
> You are a ^ (use bro) and a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



stay nice


----------



## Alex. (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello!

I've been off the reservation, so to speak, for almost 2 years now, so I'm really out of touch with all that is manga. I'm looking for something new to read but I really don't know what to pick up. 

Previous favourites: Claymore, Nana, Soul Eater, Hitman Reborn. 

Taa.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 23, 2013)

Alex. said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been off the reservation, so to speak, for almost 2 years now, so I'm really out of touch with all that is manga. I'm looking for something new to read but I really don't know what to pick up.
> 
> ...


Nanatsu no Taizai
Magi
Toriko
Tower of God
Witch Hunter
Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 23, 2013)

slumpy said:


> thank you:
> 
> from looking at the first chapter I will give:
> 
> ...



What about Magi and Sengoku Youko?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 23, 2013)

Alex. said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been off the reservation, so to speak, for almost 2 years now, so I'm really out of touch with all that is manga. I'm looking for something new to read but I really don't know what to pick up.
> 
> ...



Hunter x Hunter, Magi, Nanatsu no Taizai, Sengoku Youko, Spirit Circle, Akame ga Kill, Tail Star, Shaman King Flowers, Rising x Rydeen, Jumbor, Beelzebub.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 23, 2013)

Alex. said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been off the reservation, so to speak, for almost 2 years now, so I'm really out of touch with all that is manga. I'm looking for something new to read but I really don't know what to pick up.
> 
> ...



One Punch Man 
Nodame Cantabile
7 Seeds 
Kangoku Gakuen

And the majority of what the posts above have


----------



## Alex. (Feb 24, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Nanatsu no Taizai
> Magi
> Toriko
> Tower of God
> ...





Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Hunter x Hunter, Magi, Nanatsu no Taizai, Sengoku Youko, Spirit Circle, Akame ga Kill, Tail Star, Shaman King Flowers, Rising x Rydeen, Jumbor, Beelzebub.





Hi Potion said:


> One Punch Man
> Nodame Cantabile
> 7 Seeds
> Kangoku Gakuen
> ...



I'll check these out. Thanks!!


----------



## Imagine (Feb 24, 2013)

Alex. said:


> I'll check these out. Thanks!!


Ah, I forgot. Add Jojo's Bizarre Adventure to that list.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 24, 2013)

For all you that seem to love Nanatsu no Taizai, go read Ubel Blatt. It is almost exactly the same concept, but then Seinen.


----------



## slumpy (Feb 24, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> What about Magi and Sengoku Youko?


Magi, I already know and I can't get into that one. 

The selected manga's are pure based on 3 of 4 panels of the first chapter. when I'm finished with those (if I like them) I will give the others a try.

At this point I'm starting Akame ga Kiru! chapter 26, and I must say i'm pretty impressed by the art and the story.... does anyone know, around what date the new chapters are released?


----------



## Enigma (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd like to read something sorta action-y with fantastic art similar to One Punch Man.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 25, 2013)

Enigma said:


> I'd like to read something sorta action-y with fantastic art similar to One Punch Man.


Try Assassination Classroom.


----------



## slumpy (Feb 25, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Rave Master and Nanatsu no Taizai(just started but best fits the demand)
> 
> Also, obligatory Tower of God suggestion since it's one of the best atm.





Original Sin said:


> Read Akama ga kill to get mad.





Original Sin said:


> >No Nanatsu no Taizai
> 
> You are a ^ (use bro) and a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Oh my god dude. You suggested 3 really beautifull works of art.

I tried most of the new populair manga's on different sites. Most of them where fun, but never interesting enough for me to pull trough. Some of the I haven't scrapped them of my list. I will try them sometime but that can even be 2 years from now.
Example is Blue Excorsist and maybe magi (seeing the enthousiasme from his fans). 
I tried Akama ga Kill and after a very long time I enjoyed a manga so much that I execly read the hole thing, with out skipping chapters or only make it to chapter 30 and put it aside.

Then I tried Tower of God and that piece is indeed "one of the best atm"! Because of your comment about that Nanatsu no Taizai wasn't one of the manga's I would give a serious try. I picked that one up after I finished Power of God and that one is like the others amazing is his own way. A serious and good fantasy story with serious dark themes but with a sense of humor that i can appriciate! 

When you said Power of God is one of the best atm, would you be so kind to tell me what the other manga's are you consider one the best?  

Very great tips!!!

Keep them coming!

p.s. I am starting with rave master right after finishing this post


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 25, 2013)

slumpy said:


> Oh my god dude. You suggested 3 really beautifull works of art.
> 
> I tried most of the new populair manga's on different sites. Most of them where fun, but never interesting enough for me to pull trough. Some of the I haven't scrapped them of my list. I will try them sometime but that can even be 2 years from now.
> Example is Blue Excorsist and maybe magi (seeing the enthousiasme from his fans).
> ...



I've noticed most Tower of God and Akame ga Kill fans are also big fans of HxH, I'd definitely recommend you check that out as it's my personal favorite manga.


----------



## slumpy (Feb 26, 2013)

HxH, I already know (ofcourse) The early relationship of naruto and sasuke was based on Gon and Killua , but I never got in to it. But recently I started to catch up with the remake anime. So maybe in the future.

Sasuke is almost a remake of Killua

also I will start soon with your recommendations:

Tail Star, Rising x Rydeen and Jumbor


----------



## Hidans Laugh (Mar 2, 2013)

I am looking for manga/anime similiar to hakuouki shinsengumi kitan. It should be about samurai with good sword fights (no bleach bullshit)


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 2, 2013)

Hidans Laugh said:


> I am looking for manga/anime similiar to hakuouki shinsengumi kitan. It should be about samurai with good sword fights (no bleach bullshit)



Vagabond

Link removed


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 2, 2013)

Hidans Laugh said:


> I am looking for manga/anime similiar to hakuouki shinsengumi kitan. It should be about samurai with good sword fights (no bleach bullshit)



I second _Vagabond_, i'd like to add: 

_Blade of the Immortal_,
_Lone Wolf and Cub_, 
_Samurai Executioner_ 
_Sidooh_

As a shounen you will like _Rurouni Kenshin_ and maybe _Samurai Deeper Kyo_.

As anime _Sword of the Stranger_ is the best


----------



## Imagine (Mar 3, 2013)

Hidans Laugh said:


> I am looking for manga/anime similiar to hakuouki shinsengumi kitan. It should be about samurai with good sword fights (no bleach bullshit)


Gamaran     .


----------



## Lezu (Mar 4, 2013)

Could anyone suggest me a manga with those old times ? I mean with swords and etc, like vagabond, vinland saga, kingdom, drifters, Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 4, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Could anyone suggest me a manga with those old times ? I mean with swords and etc, like vagabond, vinland saga, kingdom, drifters, Rurouni Kenshin.


Samurai Deeper Kyo
Blade of the Immortal
Berserk


----------



## Lezu (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm already following berserk. I will try those other 2, thanks.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 4, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Could anyone suggest me a manga with those old times ? I mean with swords and etc, like vagabond, vinland saga, kingdom, drifters, Rurouni Kenshin.



_The Ravages of Time _ .. is one of my top 5 fav manga ever 

And there are other good fighting titles in my other post above.
If you are looking for more strategy you should try a go with Bokko


----------



## slumpy (Mar 4, 2013)

I read most of the recommendations,

could someone advise me a manga in the line of:

Tower of God, Akame ga Kill, Nanatsu no Taizai and tail star?

also a very good crime manga would also be nice...


----------



## Imagine (Mar 4, 2013)

slumpy said:


> also a very good crime manga would also be nice...


Jackals
City of Darkness


----------



## Blαck (Mar 4, 2013)

*Veritas*, if it hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 4, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Could anyone suggest me a manga with those old times ? I mean with swords and etc, like vagabond, vinland saga, kingdom, drifters, Rurouni Kenshin.


Aside from the already mentioned you check Histore and Shin Angyo Onshi



slumpy said:


> I read most of the recommendations,
> 
> could someone advise me a manga in the line of:
> 
> Tower of God, Akame ga Kill, Nanatsu no Taizai and tail star?


You could try with Hoshi no Samidare, Hunter x Hunter, Fullmetal Alchimist and Dorohedoro,



slumpy said:


> also a very good crime manga would also be nice...


Green Blood, Banana Fish, Monster, and Eden: It's an Endless World!


----------



## slumpy (Mar 4, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Jackals
> City of Darkness



I already know jackals, but i put that on hold. City of darkness, what I saw from it in the first 5 pages, is getting a change (but dont know when)



BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Veritas*, if it hasn't been mentioned.



looks interessing!



Samavarti said:


> You could try with Hoshi no Samidare, Hunter x Hunter, Fullmetal Alchimist and Dorohedoro,
> 
> 
> Green Blood, Banana Fish, Monster, and Eden: It's an Endless World!



I have read or completed: Hunter x hunter, FMA, monster

the others are going to get a serious shot.


thanks you all!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 11, 2013)

There's no request thread so I might as well post here. I didn't see another request for this, so here goes.

I want a manga that revolves around Japanese folklore, on yokai preferably, but general folklore and mythology are also fine. It can be historical or modern, fantasy or realistic. I have already read _Natsume's Book of Friends_ and _Mushishi_ (if that counts). I've never had any luck finding anything else though.

The more accurate the portrayal, the better. 

I am *not* looking for anything about someone meeting a Japanese god/goddess/mythical creature and falling in love with them (I know there are a lot of those). Nothing heavy on comedy/crack or romance, please. Not big on fanservice, either. I will read shounen, shoujo, seinen, etc...as long as it looks interesting, though.

Thanks!


----------



## 8 (Mar 11, 2013)

^"*Nurarihyon no Mago*" maybe? although i'm not too familiar with japanese folklore. i can't confirm if it's accurate or not.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Mar 11, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> There's no request thread so I might as well post here. I didn't see another request for this, so here goes.
> 
> I want a manga that revolves around Japanese folklore, on yokai preferably, but general folklore and mythology are also fine. It can be historical or modern, fantasy or realistic. I have already read _Natsume's Book of Friends_ and _Mushishi_ (if that counts). I've never had any luck finding anything else though.
> 
> ...



*Hoozuki no Reitetsu*:


> Nominated for the Taish? Manga Awards 2012.
> 
> Hoozuki is a deputy of Yama, king of hell and judge of the afterlife and a super "S". This is a daily life of Hoozuki and his people.


Bokko

*Hyakki Yakoushou*


> Ritsu inherited his sixth sense from his grandfather, along with a demon guardian named Blue Storm. Strange things just seem to happen around these two, and it's left to them to get to the bottom of all these mysterious events. Each story is independent but features recurring characters you'll come to know and appreciate as they, each in their own way, try to deal with things 'not of this world'.
> 
> Winner of Award for Excellence in 10th Annual Japan Media Arts Festival.


Bokko


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 12, 2013)

Can anybody tell me where I can get post-chapter 122 of City Hunter online?

Other than that I don't read manga that much, can anybody recommend some good stuff.

A mix between City Hunter and Black Lagoon would be awesome.

It should be in modern time, something with the underworld (Mafia, Yakuza) and one badass main cast.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2013)

Ra's al Ghul said:
			
		

> Can anybody tell me where I can get post-chapter 122 of City Hunter online?



You can't as I don't believe that any chapters after that point have been translated.  Mangaupdates says that the latest translated chapter release is 121 and that is a pretty reliable site.  



> Other than that I don't read manga that much, can anybody recommend some good stuff.



I highly recommend Sanctuary.  It isn't exactly a mix between Black Lagoon and City Hunter but it deals with the Yakuza and has badass protagonists.


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 15, 2013)

Solaris said:


> You can't as I don't believe that any chapters after that point have been translated.  Mangaupdates says that the latest translated chapter release is 121 and that is a pretty reliable site.
> 
> I highly recommend Sanctuary.  It isn't exactly a mix between Black Lagoon and City Hunter but it deals with the Yakuza and has badass protagonists.



Shame about City Hunter realIy, I think a extended reaction containing the word "no" with caps lock, would be the best reaction now.
Sanctuary? I think I know that one, I've read a couple chapters but will pick it up again, thanks.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 17, 2013)

is there a thread for "King Of Hell"? I looked but couldn't find.

Read 2nd chapter and it's quite a crack manga


----------



## Lasker (Mar 17, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> is there a thread for "King Of Hell"? I looked but couldn't find.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 17, 2013)

I want a manga that's similar to Lord of the Rings. 

I don't know if there is one, but still it's interesting to see.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 17, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> I want a manga that's similar to Lord of the Rings.
> 
> I don't know if there is one, but still it's interesting to see.


While i have only watched the anime, Lodoss War mangas would probably the closest i can think off, there is also Brave Story but the manga was droped, and is untranslated for the most part.

Also you could try with Berserk, Shin Angyo Onshi and Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind (The Manga is different, and a lot better than the movie)


----------



## Blαck (Mar 17, 2013)

*Phantom King*( It doesn't have a thread, I think)
*Gamaran*
*Kangoku Gakuen*
*Black Bullet*


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 18, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> I want a manga that's similar to Lord of the Rings.
> 
> I don't know if there is one, but still it's interesting to see.



I second  and . Yeah,  is a must read. 

There are other series that go heavily into the fantasy genre but exactly dont resemble Lotr schematic. Maybe you will find something that will get you hooked in:

Bastard


 or webtoons like  and 
Magician


----------



## Revolution (Mar 18, 2013)

I signed up for the reddit manga trade.  I just shipped my first one (Naruto 42), I am wondering if I should ship one more or if that is good enough.  The guy is works in software engineering and likes a variety of them, including Tsutomu Nihei's Biomega.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello-

I've been catching up on my queue lately and I want to ask some opinions on what I should read next.

I'm up to date on One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail, Soul Eater, Tower of God, and Claymore.

Series I have no prior knowledge of that I was considering starting are Magi, Toriko, HunterXHunter, and D-Gray Man.

I've seen the animes for Elfen Lied, Fullmetal Alchemist(original and brotherhood), and Fate/Stay Night(original only).

What should I read next? Are any of the mangas vastly different than the animes I mentioned? Elfen Lied is one of my favorite animes and I hear the plot progresses a lot farther? It's my understanding that the Fate/Stay Night and Brotherhood animes are very similar to the manga so was thinking about skipping those. What about the ones I haven't watched the animes for? Worth reading? Does anyone have any better suggestions? I prefer plot to battles and such, but like both. One Piece is my favorite, for a reference point.

I'd appreciate any help choosing and narrowing down my choices/expanding with other choices on my queue list. Feel free to drop me a PM or whatever. I'm willing to take any advice. Thanks!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 21, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Hello-
> I'm up to date on One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail, Soul Eater, Tower of God, and Claymore.
> 
> Series I have no prior knowledge of that I was considering starting are Magi, Toriko, HunterXHunter, and D-Gray Man.
> ...



You are definitely right into starting _Toriko_ and _ HunterXHunter_, both are a must read for whoever liked OP.

I think that you will like _Magi_, and that you should give a try to _Nanatsu no Taizai_, its a rather fresh manga so you will catch up with it in no time without engulfing your reading list.

I highly recommend to give a serious try to JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part1: Phantom Blood. 

I'm against D.Gray Man. It's not that bad but there are much better shounens out there (ex. Flame of Recca, Violinist of Hameln, Houshin Engi etc better to think about them later, i dont want to flood too much your queue. ).


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 21, 2013)

Bubi said:


> You are definitely right into starting _Toriko_ and _ HunterXHunter_, both are a must read for whoever liked OP.
> 
> I think that you will like _Magi_, and that you should give a try to _Nanatsu no Taizai_, its a rather fresh manga so you will catch up with it in no time without engulfing your reading list.
> 
> ...



Great! Thanks so much. I'll move D. Gray Man to the end of the queue and look into Nanatsu no Taizai and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 30, 2013)

Any good shounens/seinens that are particularly tournament based?


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 31, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Any good shounens/seinens that are particularly tournament based?



Asssuming you mean fighting tournament you could read _*Battle Angel Alita*_, and it's sequel _*Last Order*_, the later specially is very focused on a tournament,There is also _*All Rounder Meguru*_, which is about MMA and therfore has a bunch of tournaments , and _*Law of Ueki*,_ which is about a tournament.

If you mean any kind of tournaments you could also check Slam Dunk and Hikaru no Go.


----------



## p-lou (Mar 31, 2013)

tournaments in a manga??

every baseball manga ever


----------



## Imagine (Mar 31, 2013)

Samavarti said:


> Asssuming you mean fighting tournament you could read _*Battle Angel Alita*_, and it's sequel _*Last Order*_, the later specially is very focused on a tournament,There is also _*All Rounder Meguru*_, which is about MMA and therfore has a bunch of tournaments , and _*Law of Ueki*,_ which is about a tournament.
> 
> If you mean any kind of tournaments you could also check Slam Dunk and Hikaru no Go.





p-lou said:


> tournaments in a manga??
> 
> every baseball manga ever


Thanks, guise.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 4, 2013)

City Of Darkness needs a thread.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 4, 2013)

Bubi said:


> Hi, i'm looking for something well written with historical themes like Bokko, The Ravages of Time or Vinland Saga.


For something different, try Oooku. Set in ancient Japan, a disease has killed off nearly all of the male population. Women have taken over the traditional roles while men have become carefully protected. Carefully crafted history with dramatic interactions.



slumpy said:


> also a very good crime manga would also be nice...


Action-manga with crime theme, or really crime manga?

For crime, Monster and Pluto by Naoki Urasawa. I also liked Seizon: a man diagnosed with cancer receives report that the body of his long-missing daughter has been found. He starts looking for the culprit before the statutory limit runs out.

For weird batshit crazy crime-type stuff, try Mirai Nikki or Umineko no Naku Koro ni.

*Edit*: OH! I forgot. For more crime, Hanged Doll then Melo Holic.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 28, 2013)

Looking for an arbit recc. I'll just list out the manga I really like for comparison:

Liar Game
Gangsta
Until Death Do us Part
Death Note
FMA
Change 123
Monster
Beck
Ichigo 100%
Sidooh
Tenjo Tenge
Aiki
Akumetsu
Kenka Shobai
Zero
Memories of Emanon
A couple more I can't remember the names of for the life of me 

Heard of Vagabond and Berserk, still to start those. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Silver (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd like recommendations for completed comedy mangas. They don't need to be mainly comedy as long as it contains a fair amount. 

For example like Seitokai Yakuindomo, Yandere Kanjo, Gintama, Sket Dance except completed. 

Gratitudes.


----------



## haegar (Apr 30, 2013)

adee said:


> Looking for an arbit recc. I'll just list out the manga I really like for comparison:
> 
> Liar Game
> Gangsta
> ...



todays rec: manhwa:

sun-ken rock
noblesse
tower of god
the breaker/the breaker new waves

all decent art, action, plot, characters in varying forms


----------



## haegar (May 3, 2013)

I second GTO, totally


----------



## Blαck (May 7, 2013)

Gun xClover.


----------



## OS (May 7, 2013)

Looking for fairly new and good. 

inb4goodisopinionated


----------



## Samavarti (May 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Looking for fairly new and good.
> 
> inb4goodisopinionated



Not sure how new it has to be, and knowing what do you like would be  helpful, but some retentively new mangas i enjoy are:

Spirit Circle  
Ran to Haiiro no Sekai
Green Blood
Kubera
Black Behemoth
Hito Hitori Futari


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 11, 2013)

Samavarti said:


> Not sure how new it has to be, and knowing what do you like would be  helpful, but some retentively new mangas i enjoy are:
> 
> Spirit Circle
> Ran to Haiiro no Sekai
> ...


I second Green Blood.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Looking for fairly new and good.
> 
> inb4goodisopinionated



Along with Samavarti's recs:

Sakamoto Desu Ga! 
Hinamatsuri
Adventure of Sinbad
Tonari no Seki-kun


----------



## Shinryu (May 14, 2013)

Ok i just finished Beelzebub now I need a new manga to read any suggestions must have action and not a monthly manga


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2013)

Looking for good currently running series. Here is my MAL list and rankings which might give you an idea of what I like.

Also, I haven't added all the series I've completed and dropped to this yet.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> Ok i just finished Beelzebub now I need a new manga to read any suggestions must have action and not a monthly manga



Not a monthly? Guess I can't recommend Sengoku Youko.

But some good battle manga weeklies are 
Kingdom, Magi, and Nanatsu no Taizai


----------



## Shinryu (May 14, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Not a monthly? Guess I can't recommend Sengoku Youko.
> 
> But some good battle manga weeklies are
> Kingdom, Magi, and Nanatsu no Taizai



already read Magi and starting to read Nanatsu no Taizai


----------



## Samavarti (May 14, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Looking for good currently running series. Here is my MAL list and rankings which might give you an idea of what I like.
> 
> Also, I haven't added all the series I've completed and dropped to this yet.



You could try with Dorohedoro, Himizu, Kubera, Tower of God, Husk Eden and Historie.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> already read Magi and starting to read Nanatsu no Taizai



Read Kingdom. Its god tier.



Samavarti said:


> You could try with Dorohedoro, Himizu, Kubera, Tower of God, Husk Eden and Historie.



Eh, couldn't get into Dorohedoro for some reason.
I'll check out Himuzu.
Couldn't get into Kubera.
Already read Tower of God (For some reason it's not on MAL for me to add)
Husk Eden doesn't look that interesting to me. 
Historie looks good and I'll check it out.

Thank you.

Anybody have any more suggestions?


----------



## Blαck (May 14, 2013)

Again, City of Darkness


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 14, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Here is my MAL list and rankings which might give you an idea of what I like.
> 
> Anybody have any more suggestions?



I'd try, maybe :


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 14, 2013)

^I'll second Ran to Haiiro no Sekai - true, it doesn't really have a strong affinity with the other stuff on your list, but it's a quality work and should prove to be a good change of pace.  

Others:

Otogi Matsuri 

The World God Only Knows

Sakamoto Desu Ga
Tonari no Seki Kun

Voynich Hotel




			
				Shinryu said:
			
		

> Ok i just finished Beelzebub now I need a new manga to read any suggestions must have action and not a monthly manga



One Punch Man - it releases twice a month, so it works, but I'd rec it to you even if it was monthly. The action is just that good


----------



## Shinryu (May 14, 2013)

ok Done with Nanatsui no Taizai any action recommendations was thinking about Claymore


----------



## haegar (May 14, 2013)

Claymore, Shin Angyo Onshi, Tower of God, Noblesse, 

not neccessarilly in that order, read em all,be happy


----------



## Imagine (May 14, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> ok Done with Nanatsui no Taizai any action recommendations was thinking about Claymore


Veritas 
Feng Shen Ji
City of Darkness
God of highschool
The Breaker

Claymore is a good choice as well.


----------



## slumpy (May 14, 2013)

Just a random recommendation for anyone that is looking for a really good Drama, Horror, Mature, Psychological, Seinen, Slice Of Life, Tragedy manga. Start reading: "I am a Hero"


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 14, 2013)

Since Terra Formars hasn't updated atm, anyone suggest a similar manga to read?


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 15, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> ok Done with Nanatsui no Taizai any action recommendations was thinking about Claymore



Kingdom 
Sengoku Youko
Tower of God
Akame ga Kill
Tail Star
Rising x Rydeen
Shaman King Flowers


----------



## Mizura (May 15, 2013)

I'm actually rather surprised by the number of people who seem to like Tail Star. My first impression of it was how badly the stereotypes burned. I did read the chapters afterwards because the author also wrote Cloth Road, which apart from great art also had a rather interesting and original concept, but I felt like twitching whenever the story reminded us of how evil and bad the Queen of Darkness is. I'm waiting for some grand revelation to show that this comic isn't as black and white as it seems (no puns intended), but so far no luck.

Am I missing something? :S (this is a genuine question)


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 15, 2013)

Mizura said:


> I'm actually rather surprised by the number of people who seem to like Tail Star. My first impression of it was how badly the stereotypes burned. I did read the chapters afterwards because the author also wrote Clothe Road, which apart from great art also had a rather interesting and original concept, but I felt like twitching whenever the story reminded us of how evil and bad the Queen of Darkness is. I'm waiting for some grand revelation to show that this comic isn't as black and white as it seems (no puns intended), but so far no luck.
> 
> Am I missing something? :S (this is a genuine question)



Eh, it honestly is pretty damn generic but for some odd reason the art just really sucks me in. I'm sure that if it wasn't for the art I wouldn't be recommending it honestly.


----------



## Mizura (May 15, 2013)

^ Ah. Cloth Road is by the same mangaka though, also has great art, and actually has an interesting plot.
Too bad the English scans haven't caught up though, I read the Chinese ones.


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, poor kids, they search for their dad, and it turns out he's the bad guy, is a huge jerk, and doesn't give a damn about them. xD You don't see that every day. The later plot is quite interesting though, it's about making clothes for the world. As in, to cover the planet.


----------



## slumpy (May 15, 2013)

Does anyone have some new recommendations for me:

I am reading the following running manga's: 

Great: I am a Hero (really good! and I dont even like zombies  ),Vinland Saga,  Nanatsu no Taizai, One Punch-Man, Shingeki no Kyojin, Akame ga Kill, Tower of God

so/so: AssClass,  Tail Star,  Beelzebub, Jumbor,

on hold: One Peach, Bleach, Hitman Reborn, Akame ga Kiru!, Claymore

Never can get in to magi (I will give that one an other shot in the future)


----------



## Samavarti (May 15, 2013)

slumpy said:


> Does anyone have some new recommendations for me:
> 
> I am reading the following running manga's:
> 
> ...



Dorohedoro
Nijigahara Holograph
Not Simple
Battle Angel Alita
Ran to Haiiro no Sekai
The Ravages of Time


----------



## slumpy (May 15, 2013)

Samavarti said:


> Dorohedoro
> Nijigahara Holograph
> Not Simple
> Battle Angel Alita
> ...



battle angel alita, tried that one years ago... same is for TRoT(is that one still running or is it completed?), but  is one my list for the future. The others will get a fair try soon.

Keep them coming people...


----------



## Shinryu (May 15, 2013)

Sorry the human male faces in claymore disturb me so im reading G.O.H now.


----------



## Boomy (May 17, 2013)

Need a manga about cooking. No shounen, no shoujo etc. Just a daily life cooking, with main hero/heroine setting a goal about future.

Good art welcomed.


----------



## Mizura (May 17, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> Need a manga about cooking. No shounen, no shoujo etc. Just a daily life cooking, with main hero/heroine setting a goal about future.
> 
> Good art welcomed.


What do you mean, no Shounen no Shoujo? Daily life stuff can still be classified as Shounen or Shoujo.

Well, I suppose you Don't want to read Yakitate! Japan, Hell's Kitchen, Cooking Master Boy or Shokugeki no Soma.

So: Bambino, Oishii Kankei, Addicted to Curry and Cooking Papa. I do recommend Silver Spoon too, though, it's not about cooking but it's about food.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 17, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> Need a manga about cooking. No shounen, no shoujo etc. Just a daily life cooking, with main hero/heroine setting a goal about future.
> 
> Good art welcomed.



The only one that i know to be decent is _Addicted to Curry_ (a bit ecchi like GTO)

Yeah there is Shokugeki no Souma..i dont like it, _cheesy _ like Bakuman, but if you can stand it you will be welcomed.

EDIT Ninj'ed by Mizura D:


----------



## Boomy (May 17, 2013)

Mizura said:


> What do you mean, no Shounen no Shoujo? Daily life stuff can still be classified as Shounen or Shoujo.


I mean not fantasy cooking like Toriko or too much romance in it.

Thank you both for recommendations.


----------



## ISeeVoices (May 23, 2013)

I'm looking to find more korean webtoons to read.
I'm already reading the most known ones: 
-Tower of God
-Kubera
-The God of Highschool
-Magician
-Noblesse
-Girls the wild's
-Dragon's Son Changsik


----------



## Stringer (May 23, 2013)

Try these out:

Killer Stall
Ark of Abel


----------



## haegar (May 23, 2013)

ISeeVoices said:


> I'm looking to find more korean webtoons to read.
> I'm already reading the most known ones:
> -Tower of God
> -Kubera
> ...



soul cartel


----------



## Imagine (May 23, 2013)

ISeeVoices said:


> I'm looking to find more korean webtoons to read.
> I'm already reading the most known ones:
> -Tower of God
> -Kubera
> ...


Knight Run


----------



## Samavarti (May 23, 2013)

ISeeVoices said:


> I'm looking to find more korean webtoons to read.
> I'm already reading the most known ones:
> -Tower of God
> -Kubera
> ...



The Pale Horse
Ark of Abel
Black Behemoth
lessa


----------



## Mizura (May 25, 2013)

ISeeVoices said:


> I'm looking to find more korean webtoons to read.
> I'm already reading the most known ones:
> -Tower of God
> -Kubera
> ...


Huh, that's a nice list already. xD
- Divine Bells
- Trace
- Hanged Doll
- Dr. Frost
- The Devil King is Bored
- A Thousand Years Ninetails
- Twelve Nights
- A Fairytale for the Demon Lord


----------



## Kanki (May 27, 2013)

I'd reccomend 'Gangsta' for anyone who likes emotional, psychological, brutal (scenes of rape/,decapitation/prostitution), racism, violence ect. Great plot too.

It's a monthly manga, with chapters ranging from 25-38 chapters. Been 20 chapters so far.


----------



## Mr Serenity (May 28, 2013)

Can you guys recommend me something that feels epic and takes itself seriously?

My favorites:
-Berserk
-Attack on Titan (long japanese name for the manga)
-Full Metal Alchemist
-Shigurui
Vagabond

I like dark, edgy, violent manga, horror, supernatural aspects to it are good as well.


----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2013)

Mr Serenity said:


> Can you guys recommend me something that feels epic and takes itself seriously?
> 
> My favorites:
> -Berserk
> ...


Give these a try:

Monster
Blade of the Immortal
Green Blood
Blood and Steel


----------



## Mr Serenity (May 28, 2013)

Stringer said:


> Give these a try:
> 
> Monster
> Blade of the Immortal
> ...



Cool, much thanks.


----------



## haegar (May 28, 2013)

I guess Shin Angyo Onshi might qualify too, though there is some "not taking serious" aka humor involved - the main plot IS pretty seriously executed though and does have some epic proportions I guess 

it has demons and mages and swords and guns n boobs combining into cool characters and a long plotline that nontheless allows itself some nice sidestories


----------



## Basilikos (May 28, 2013)

Mr Serenity said:


> Can you guys recommend me something that feels epic and takes itself seriously?
> 
> My favorites:
> -Berserk
> ...


Project ARMS
Guyver
Bastard!!
Abara
Blame
Biomega
Battle Angel Alita
Devilman
Hellstar Remina


----------



## Byrd (May 28, 2013)

No mentioning of Priest, which is very dark...

dealing with Fallen Angels and shit

Also Raqiya: The New Book of Revelation... has rape, death, demons and shit...


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 28, 2013)

Mr Serenity said:


> Can you guys recommend me something that feels epic and takes itself seriously?
> 
> My favorites:
> -Berserk
> ...



Historie
Destroy and Revolution
Hunter x Hunter (it may look kiddish at first, but it's anything but)
Vinland Saga
Kingdom


----------



## leokiko (May 31, 2013)

Mr Serenity said:


> Can you guys recommend me something that feels epic and takes itself seriously?
> 
> My favorites:
> -Berserk
> ...


+1 for Kingdom


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 2, 2013)

I would like to read a manga about prison, the justice system, and or anything related to malpractice of the law. If there is nothing specifically that touches on the aforementioned stuff, i would like a manga similar to 20th Century boys or Monsters. 

I would like to read a manga about some guy trying to become a mangaka. i read one and it was quite good. can't remember the name.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 2, 2013)

Mahou Shoujo of the End: Kogami Kii hates his normal everyday life and wishes for something to happen. One day in the middle of class, he looks out the window and sees his teacher?s head explode when a little girl hits it. He goes to the bathroom to calm himself, but when he gets back to the classroom, he finds most of his classmates killed by the same little girl? 

Apocalypse no Toride: What can you do when you get mistaken for murder? Nothing. You go to prison. Lucky you, your inmates are some of the biggest cutthroats in the prison. Seriously you are lucky. Especially when zombies attack.

Tokage no Ou: I have a superpower. I am a heretic thrust out from the world of common sense, possessing a power in both my eyes and the ability to "repaint the world". ...Although, all I can do is change the color of my eyes, which is pretty useless. I hate going home because of my parents, so I decided to "train" my superpower at an old abandoned building, praying that the hidden power within my eyes would awaken. And yet, what I found was a man missing several fingers on the verge of death, a classmate showing off way too much skin, the strongest assassin alive, a man who can jump in mid-air, and a bunch of other crazy people. Is this the world I've always wanted to be a part of...?

Wolfull Moon: Tootsuki Yaya can see things nobody else can. One day, she is attacked by a monster-spider, and a puppy comes to her rescue. But when she unties the strange ribbon around its neck, it turns into the Wolf Kind of the demon world! Finally free after a thousand years, he?s out to get the holy maiden who imprisoned him in a canine body for so long. And guess who is her reincarnation..?


----------



## Ankit (Jun 3, 2013)

Battle manga with lot of adult characters, less teenage stuff please! Example-Fengshen Ji


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 3, 2013)

Everybody should be reading this
Wolfull Moon:
Especially if you enjoyed things like Death Note, Monster, and etc. It's great.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 3, 2013)

Ankit said:


> Battle manga with lot of adult characters, less teenage stuff please! Example-Fengshen Ji



Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (completed)
Wolfull Moon:

Kingdom (ongoing)
Wolfull Moon:

Terra Formars (ongoing)
Wolfull Moon:

Vinland Saga (kind of ongoing)
Wolfull Moon:

Drifters (ongoing)
Wolfull Moon:

Kongou Banchou (completed)
Wolfull Moon:

Steel Ball Run (completed)
Wolfull Moon:


----------



## Dark (Jun 4, 2013)

I am looking for this manga which I have read somewhere a long time ago and I can't recall the name no matter what, it was about some humans being exposed to natural unbalances of the universe or something of that sort (If I recall correctly it was that the girl which was introduced was exposed to a flying fishes stream) and then she started to develop the ability of penetrating as in floating through walls and objects and there was some other guy who was able to teleport and called these abilities ESP (enhanced sense perception?) and they together later on caught another ESPer who had the ability to go invisible, the phantom thief. 

I hope this is good enough to recognize the manga.


----------



## haegar (Jun 4, 2013)

Tokyo ESP @ mangaupdates


----------



## Mizura (Jun 6, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> Need a manga about cooking. No shounen, no shoujo etc. Just a daily life cooking, with main hero/heroine setting a goal about future.
> 
> Good art welcomed.


If you're still looking for manga about cooking, I just found an interesting one. It's about a detective who uses his expertise on food to solve crimes. It's not about cooking, but it's about food, and it's quite interesting. 

Kui Tan

Damnit, it made me hungry. xD

Oh yeah, and Nobunaga no chef .


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jun 7, 2013)

After Gantz ends what ongoiong Sci fi comic is there to look forward too?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 7, 2013)

TheSweetFleshofDeath said:


> After Gantz ends what ongoiong Sci fi comic is there to look forward too?



TerraForMars.
It's pretty big right now though so you might already be reading it. Runs in the same magazine Gantz runs in as well.

You should also check out Destroy and Revolution.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 7, 2013)

Just read Tower of God and oh my what a epic story and what a great main character got to recomend this one.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 8, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> Mahou Shoujo of the End: Kogami Kii hates his normal everyday life and wishes for something to happen. One day in the middle of class, he looks out the window and sees his teacher’s head explode when a little girl hits it. He goes to the bathroom to calm himself, but when he gets back to the classroom, he finds most of his classmates killed by the same little girl…
> 
> Apocalypse no Toride: What can you do when you get mistaken for murder? Nothing. You go to prison. Lucky you, your inmates are some of the biggest cutthroats in the prison. Seriously you are lucky. Especially when zombies attack.
> 
> ...



Thank You. I started reading the No Toride and it looks to what I was looking for. The zombie portion is a bit odd, but i'm into it. 

Any recommendations for manga about humanity on the brink of destruction due to a unified monster like force? Ideally they'd be senin, and also have more war like elements. Sort of like a mixture of Bokku and Shigeki no Kyojin. An element of Romance like Record of the Loss Vampire would also be a bonus. Hell, anything like Record of the Loss Vampire?


----------



## Magician (Jun 9, 2013)

Manga with less than 100 chapters with good impactful, story telling. Preferably completed.

Need something to pass the time.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 9, 2013)

BD said:


> Manga with less than 100 chapters with good impactful, story telling. Preferably completed.
> 
> Need something to pass the time.



Hoshi no Samidare. a complete monthly manga with 65 chapters. It is amazing. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 9, 2013)

BD said:


> Manga with less than 100 chapters with good impactful, story telling. Preferably completed.
> 
> Need something to pass the time.



Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (Hoshi no Samidare)- 65 chapters
Hikari no Machi- 9 chapters
Planetes- 26 chapters
Solanin- 28 chapters


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Jun 12, 2013)

Very good manga with great art. Recently I read Feng Shen Ji which had really impressive arrt and I am looking for more manga with good story/characters and also with great art.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 12, 2013)

Qhorin Halfhand said:


> Very good manga with great art. Recently I read Feng Shen Ji which had really impressive arrt and I am looking for more manga with good story/characters and also with great art.



Blade of The Immortal, Vagabond, The Ravaged of Time, Berserk, Green Blood and Vinland Saga.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 12, 2013)

Qhorin Halfhand said:


> Very good manga with great art. Recently I read Feng Shen Ji which had really impressive arrt and I am looking for more manga with good story/characters and also with great art.



Oyasumi Punpun
Historie
Vinland Saga
Otoyomegatari


----------



## Justice (Jun 12, 2013)

If you want some psychological, brutal, and shocking fun,then Battle Royal is the manga for you. Intriguing too.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, I tried terraformers.  I liked the art, but I found the story shallow.  Maybe it'll get better.  Anyway, does anyone have another good sci-fi manga recommendation with good characterization and action?

Something like parasyte or Gantz.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 25, 2013)

TheSweetFleshofDeath said:


> Well, I tried terraformers.  I liked the art, but I found the story shallow.  Maybe it'll get better.  Anyway, does anyone have another good sci-fi manga recommendation with good characterization and action?



TerraFormars is empty of contents. It's good when you need some mindless action and Riddick's lines.

_Battle Angel Alita_, _Blame_, _Akira_ and _Biomega_, maybe you'd like _Planetes_ and _Ghost in the Shell_ too

EDIT And if you like some futuristic spygame with a glacial female lead and good gritty art you should try _C.A.T._

EDITx2 Sorry i forgot to mention _Eden:it's and endless World_ and _Uchuu Kyoudai_


----------



## Danchou (Jun 25, 2013)

20th Century Boys.

Can't recommend this enough.


----------



## haegar (Jun 26, 2013)

Qhorin Halfhand said:


> Very good manga with great art. Recently I read Feng Shen Ji which had really impressive arrt and I am looking for more manga with good story/characters and also with great art.




Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm looking for a (lengthy) manga with great art (imo like Death Note/Bakuman, Air Gear, D. Gray-man, Blue Exorcist and Deadman Wonderland) centered around fighting, but the story's also important of course. 

I also like stories that have antagonist teams/organisations and I really like symbolism.

Some romance in the story's also welcome, but not a necissity.


*Spoiler*: _Manga I've read/am reading that I really liked/like_ 




Death Note
Air Gear
D. Gray-man
Naruto
Soul Eater
Deadman Wonderland
Blue Exorcist
Fullmetal Alchemist

And probably more that slip my mind atm




I also seem to like series that a lot of other people like, but I'm also willing to try less popular stuff of course.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 2, 2013)

TheSweetFleshofDeath said:


> After Gantz ends what ongoiong Sci fi comic is there to look forward too?


Try *Knight Run*

It's my favorites sci-fi manghwa (along with Planetes, but for different reasons).


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 2, 2013)

BD said:


> Manga with less than 100 chapters with good impactful, story telling. Preferably completed.
> 
> Need something to pass the time.


All completed, from longest to shortest:

Saikyou Densetsu Kurosawa (90 chapters)
Takemitsu Zamurai
Pluto
Kiseijuu / Parasyte
The Record of a Fallen Vampire (IMO, it has the best story telling among vampire-related manga which I usually dislike)
A Fairytale for the Demon Lord 
MW
Oyaji
Molester Man
Harukana Machi-E (16 chapters)



Scizor said:


> I'm looking for a (lengthy) manga with great art (imo like Death Note/Bakuman, Air Gear, D. Gray-man, Blue Exorcist and Deadman Wonderland) centered around fighting, but the story's also important of course.
> 
> I also like stories that have antagonist teams/organisations and I really like symbolism.
> 
> ...



*Shin Angyo Onshi*
*Zetman*
*Berserk* 
*Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru*


----------



## haegar (Jul 2, 2013)

^SAO seconded. can't recommend it oft enough. great plot, art, characters, period.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 2, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'm looking for a (lengthy) manga with great art (imo like Death Note/Bakuman, Air Gear, D. Gray-man, Blue Exorcist and Deadman Wonderland) centered around fighting, but the story's also important of course.
> 
> I also like stories that have antagonist teams/organisations and I really like symbolism.
> 
> ...



Just some random decent battle manga at the top of my head. 

Nanatsu no Taizai
Kingdom
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer
Shaman King (and then KZB volumes which contain the final chapters and ending) Shaman King Flowers which is the sequel)
Magi
Needless
Akame ga Kill
Ruroni Kenshin
Gash Bell
Dragon Ball
Kongou Banchou	
Houshin Engi	
Busou Renkin	
Dai no Daibouken
Yu Yu Hakusho	
Psyren
Holyland	
Violinist of Hamelin	
Nurarihyon no Mago


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations guys!


----------



## Morglay (Jul 5, 2013)

Looking for something funny. Really funny. Am fine with slice of life etc.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 5, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Looking for something funny. Really funny. Am fine with slice of life etc.



Tonnura-San
Knight Run[/b]

Sakamoto desu ga? 
Knight Run[/b]

Cromartie High School
Knight Run[/b]

Plastic Neesan
Knight Run[/b]

Be-Bop High School
Knight Run[/b]


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 6, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Looking for something funny. Really funny. Am fine with slice of life etc.



Gon

Tonari no Seki-kun

Gintama

Yotsuba

Makai no Ossan 

Zetsubou Sensei


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 6, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Looking for something funny. Really funny. Am fine with slice of life etc.



_Ran and the Gray World_ Knight Run[/b]

_Flying Witch_ Knight Run[/b]


----------



## Saishin (Jul 8, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Looking for something funny. Really funny. Am fine with slice of life etc.


Yakitate Japan 
Knight Run[/b]
Genshiken 
Knight Run[/b]


----------



## Byrd (Jul 14, 2013)

If you are looking for something with slice of life elements, Psychological, Tragedy, as well as a little supernatural..

read *Regarding Death *

Its a webtoon accompanied by music


----------



## InducedPig (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm looking to start a new series that's adventurey with battles and some sort of powers. Something along the lines of:

Full Metal Alchemist
Hunter x Hunter
Gash Bell
The Breaker
Akira

Out of those FMA and Hunter x Hunter particularly strike my fancy because the concepts of alchemy and nen are so well explained.  Plot is a pretty big thing for me.  I tend to get bored with a series if it feels like its made of story arc after story arc and no plot progress feels like it's being made outside of the individual arcs.  A more serious tone is preferred, but humor is totally welcome (the series above are pretty good indicators of what I'm going for). I'm also a pretty big stickler for art in most cases.


Here's stuff that I've read or am reading and have enjoyed (for the most part ) in vaguely the order of how much I liked them.
I've definitely forgotten a ton, but this is what I can think of right now.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yu Yu Hakusho
Ruroni Kenshin
Veritas (the ending killed me though)
Dragonball (enoyed the first part more than Z, but still a fan of both)

Beelzebub
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Nauto, Bleach, Fairytail (Mostly reading at this point just because I've put so much time into them already and I want to see what happens)




I've tried picking up One Piece before, but I couldn't get into it.  The story just never grabbed me.  Albeit, I didn't really get too far into the story, so I'm thinking of picking it up again.  Other suggestions would be awesome, though.

Same goes for Tower of God.  I couldn't get into the webtoon presentation, nor get over the art, unfortunately.


Any suggestions would be appreciated.  On going or complete, doesn't matter at all. Danke shun!


----------



## Blαck (Jul 16, 2013)

InducedPig said:


> I'm looking to start a new series that's adventurey with battles and some sort of powers. Something along the lines of:
> 
> Full Metal Alchemist
> Hunter x Hunter
> ...



Feng Shen Ji
Nanatsu no Taizai


----------



## Mizura (Jul 16, 2013)

InducedPig said:


> Same goes for Tower of God.  I couldn't get into the webtoon presentation, nor get over the art, unfortunately.


Too bad. In terms of plot and storytelling, Tower of God and Kubera wipe the floor with 90% of Shounen, and Tower of God's art gets really good later on. They start slow, but by the time the first season is over you're totally "wtf?" Both series follow one huge continuous plot with many sub-plots directly feeding into the main plot (as in, they're certainly not temporary distractions along the way), so they're one huge continuous build-up where the story becomes more intricate with time, with really unexpected plot twists left and right (but planned ones, not ass-pulling).

But anyway, if webtoons are out, then Shingeki no Kyojin. You might want to keep an eye on the Legend of Arslan manga, illustrated by the author of FMA and apparently based on one of Japan's most celebrated historical fantasy novels.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 16, 2013)

InducedPig said:


> I'm looking to start a new series that's adventurey with battles and some sort of powers. Something along the lines of:
> 
> Full Metal Alchemist
> Hunter x Hunter
> ...


Rave
Toriko
Magi Labyrinth of magic


----------



## Magician (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah, your best bet would probably be Shingeki no Kyojin or Magi. They both key in on the story aspect of the series, while having pretty cool battles as well.

Shingeki no Kyojin is more mature for a Shonen. There's a lot of deaths and it focuses more on the story then it does characters which deviates from most of the shonen out, but it also gives that "shonen" vibe.

Magi, i think fits your description better. It's also a fun adventure and cool battles with a deep story to go a long with it.

I think you should try out both and see if you like.


----------



## InducedPig (Jul 16, 2013)

Woah, that was a ton of replies super fast.  Thank you, guys.
I'll go check everything out.  From what I've seen in my brief skimming so far everything looks awesome.

I just maaaay try to pick up Tower of God again.


----------



## Justice (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm looking for series like Gantz or Battle Royale. A series where people got to fight for the lives to survive and good.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 16, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> I'm looking for series like Gantz or Battle Royale. A series where people got to fight for the lives to survive and good.



_Doubt_ and _Liar Game_ are good choices, but they are more phycological than physical. 
_7 Seeds_ is really good and have people who fight for survival, but not against each other into fights like Hunger Games Battle Royale.

There are some manga that use the concept of Battle Royale, like _Deadman Wonderland_, _Eden no Ori_ or _Mirai Nikki_ but they are average works at best. No harm into trying them too though.
Like _Gantz_ there is _Terra Formars_ but it is pretty weak on contents and suffer of redundancy, still a nice choice if you are looking for something heavily packed with sci-fi action with people constantly on the brink of death.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 16, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> I'm looking for series like Gantz or Battle Royale. A series where people got to fight for the lives to survive and good.



Well as said above _7 seeds_ is really good, though not exactly like Gantz.
_Bokurano_ is a very good and rather dark  manga about people being forced to fight for theri survival, _Narutaru_ might also interest though is not exactly a survival manga.
You should also check _Kokuhaku_, is a short survival manga, though only involves two people, and is more phycological, it's very good.


----------



## Justice (Jul 16, 2013)

@Samavarti and Bubi, thanks.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 17, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> I'm looking for series like Gantz or Battle Royale. A series where people got to fight for the lives to survive and good.


*7 Seeds *
Btooom!
*I Am a Hero*
Jisatsutou (more realistic approach)
Kamisama no Iutoori
*Knight Run* (maximum despair)
*Shingeki no Kyojin*
*Trace*
Wake Up Deadman


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jul 17, 2013)

Add Sprite to the list since its atmosphere is quite close to Gantz's.But here, females are much stronger mentally.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 18, 2013)

Looking for more series like Spice and Wolf. :3

and Yu-Gi-Oh!

Anyone?


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 18, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Looking for more series like Spice and Wolf. :3
> 
> and Yu-Gi-Oh!
> 
> Anyone?



You could try with Otomegatari, Historie, Cesare and maybe Hito Hitori Futari.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 18, 2013)

InducedPig said:


> I'm looking to start a new series that's adventurey with battles and some sort of powers. Something along the lines of:
> 
> Full Metal Alchemist
> Hunter x Hunter
> ...



Kingdom
Sengoku Youko
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer
Akame ga Kill
Shaman King (and then its currently running sequel Shaman King Flowers)
Magi
Nanatsu no Taizai




Phoenix Hawk said:


> I'm looking for series like Gantz or Battle Royale. A series where people got to fight for the lives to survive and good.



Psyren
Bokurano
Kamisama no Iutoori (DO NOT READ THE SEQUEL THOUGH)


----------



## Ernie (Jul 19, 2013)

Historic manga's anyone?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 19, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Historic manga's anyone?



Vagabond & Shigurui


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Historic manga's anyone?



Sengoku Basara, though it's more actiony.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 19, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Historic manga's anyone?



The Ravages of Time
Vinland Saga
Bokko
Historie
Ohoku


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 19, 2013)

Samavarti said:


> You could try with Otomegatari, Historie, Cesare and maybe Hito Hitori Futari.



Thank you.


----------



## Magician (Jul 19, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Historic manga's anyone?



Kingdom             .


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 19, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Historic manga's anyone?



Kingdom, Historie, Vinland Saga, Vagabond,  Shokoku no Altair.

and to an extent Spirit Circle.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 21, 2013)

Any good completed manga that revolves around magic or mages?


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 21, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Any good completed manga that revolves around magic or mages?


I would suggest Negima.

Though keep in mind that it is terrible early on thanks to cliches, fanservice, stupid gags, etc.  Once the story gets its act together, however, it has nice artwork, great worldbuilding, awesome fights, and fantastic character development.


----------



## Enith (Jul 29, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Any good completed manga that revolves around magic or mages?



Kubera has a heavy focus on magic and mages. It's my favorite webtoon manhwa.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 29, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Any good completed manga that revolves around magic or mages?



Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 29, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Any good completed manga that revolves around magic or mages?



Witches, Hoshi no Samidare and xxxHoLic.

While not completed Ran to Haiiro no Sekai, Kubera and  Dorohedoro(Only one volume left till is completed) are alo quite good.


----------



## Enith (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh, gah...

I completely glazed over the "completed" part of the post... stupid me...


----------



## Imagine (Jul 29, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I would suggest Negima.
> 
> Though keep in mind that it is terrible early on thanks to cliches, fanservice, stupid gags, etc.  Once the story gets its act together, however, it has nice artwork, great worldbuilding, awesome fights, and fantastic character development.





Enith said:


> Kubera has a heavy focus on magic and mages. It's my favorite webtoon manhwa.





EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer





Samavarti said:


> Witches, Hoshi no Samidare and xxxHoLic.
> 
> While not completed Ran to Haiiro no Sekai, Kubera and  Dorohedoro(Only one volume left till is completed) are alo quite good.


Thanks                   .


----------



## Misuzu (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello I'm looking for a romance manga, but I want a manga where the girl falls in love with the boy and not always the boy in the girl

Thanks


----------



## Varg (Jul 31, 2013)

Misuzu said:


> Hello I'm looking for a romance manga, but I want a manga where the girl falls in love with the boy and not always the boy in the girl
> 
> Thanks



Natsu no Zenjitsu


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

Misuzu said:


> Hello I'm looking for a romance manga, but I want a manga where the girl falls in love with the boy and not always the boy in the girl
> 
> Thanks



Aku no Hana


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 31, 2013)

I believe most Shoujo manga are like that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 1, 2013)

Any decent ongoing drama/tragedy series? Something along the lines of Oyasumi Punpun or Aku no Hana,


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 11, 2013)

not in response to anyone but my recommendations to everyone would be: 

Noblesse

Veritas

One Punch Man

Nukoduke

Fist of the North Star

Ansatsu Kyoushitsu

The Breaker and it's sequel The Breaker New Waves

One Piece

Shingeki No Kyojin

Berserk

Hajime No Ippo

So I really like reading and watching a lot of things with  a lot of fight scenes in them like Berserk, The Breaker, Veritas, and Fist of the North Star. Could anyone recommend to me any manga with a lot of fighting in it?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> not in response to anyone but my recommendations to everyone would be:
> 
> Noblesse
> 
> ...



Feng Shen Ji

City of Darkness

Kingdom

Nanatsu no Taizai


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 11, 2013)

oh yeah nanatsu no taizai i forgot that one, i knew i was forgetting one.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm looking for great manga/manhwa to read (either ongoing or finished is fine). I know 'great' is very subjective, but I'd like recommendations based on your personal favorite manga/manhwa; manga/manhwa that blew you away one way or another (great storytelling, very likeable characters, plot twists etc.).

I'd like the manga/manhwa to be (one) of these 'themes':
- Mystery (like Death Note and Monster)
- Fighting (like Naruto, Hunter x Hunter One Piece, Fullmetal Alchemist, Soul Eater, Blue Exorcist and The Breaker(: New Waves))

The examples I've listed are among my favorite manga/manhwa, so anything that's comparable would be awesome. Again, I really want to be able to expect great things from the recommended manga/manhwa as I'm sure I have still to read many amazing ones. Great art is also a pro, but if the story/characters/whatever is truly great and the art is less good, then I'll still give it a try of course.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'm looking for great manga/manhwa to read (either ongoing or finished is fine). I know 'great' is very subjective, but I'd like recommendations based on your personal favorite manga/manhwa; manga/manhwa that blew you away one way or another (great storytelling, very likeable characters, plot twists etc.).
> 
> I'd like the manga/manhwa to be (one) of these 'themes':
> - Mystery (like Death Note and Monster)
> ...


Great fights, Likable characters and decent plot
*Gamaran
City of Darkness
Feng Shen ji*

Although Gamaran is slightly lacking in comparsion to FSJ and City of Darkness.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'm looking for great manga/manhwa to read (either ongoing or finished is fine). I know 'great' is very subjective, but I'd like recommendations based on your personal favorite manga/manhwa; manga/manhwa that blew you away one way or another (great storytelling, very likeable characters, plot twists etc.).
> 
> I'd like the manga/manhwa to be (one) of these 'themes':
> - Mystery (like Death Note and Monster)
> ...


not a manga nor a manhwa 
this clip

thank me later


----------



## Scizor (Aug 30, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Great fights, Likable characters and decent plot
> *Gamaran
> City of Darkness
> Feng Shen ji*
> ...



Thanks!



Boshi said:


> not a manga nor a manhwa
> this clip
> 
> thank me later



I've been wanting to try Feng Shen Ji for quite a while now and I guess now's the time.

Thank you both!

Does anyone (else) have any more recommendations based on my previous post?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 30, 2013)

I forgot Nanatsu no Taizai is also pretty good. Great comedy and cool fights.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'm looking for great manga/manhwa to read (either ongoing or finished is fine)......
> I'd like the manga/manhwa to be (one) of these 'themes':
> - Mystery
> - Fighting
> ....Thanks in advance.



Mystery vybe:

*Dorohedoro* city of the dead sorcerer 
*Eden its an endless world * city of the dead sorcerer 
*7Seeds* city of the dead sorcerer 
*The World is Mine* city of the dead sorcerer 

Fighting:

Blade of the Immortal 
Battle Angel Alita
Shin Angyo Onshi
Jo Jo Bizarre Adventures 
Hoshi no Samidare
Flame of Recca 
Houshin Engi
Violinist of Hameln


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'm looking for great manga/manhwa to read (either ongoing or finished is fine). I know 'great' is very subjective, but I'd like recommendations based on your personal favorite manga/manhwa; manga/manhwa that blew you away one way or another (great storytelling, very likeable characters, plot twists etc.).
> 
> I'd like the manga/manhwa to be (one) of these 'themes':
> - Mystery (like Death Note and Monster)
> ...


Hmm, I do believe I can offer you some recommendations, good sir.

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Attack on Titan
Yu Yu Hakusho
Guyver
Project ARMS
Toriko
Houshin Engi
Negima (if you can endure the first few volumes, it's worthwhile)
Rurouni Kenshin
Souten no Ken
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Trinity Blood


----------



## Mizura (Sep 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'd like the manga/manhwa to be (one) of these 'themes':
> - Mystery (like Death Note and Monster)
> - Fighting (like Naruto, Hunter x Hunter One Piece, Fullmetal Alchemist, Soul Eater, Blue Exorcist and The Breaker(: New Waves))


*checks list of recs* I second Attack on Titans, Shin Angyo Onshin, Toriko if you like food. 7 Seeds is a personal all-time favorite of mine, with possibly The best character development I've seen in any series, but it might not be what you're looking for and starts pretty slow (the writing later on though, whoa).

Nobody recced the following yet?

*Heroic Legend of Arslan:* it's brand new, but it's from the author of FMA, and it's adapted from one of Japan's most acclaimed historical fantasy novels. What else do I need to say?
*Pluto, 20th Century Boys *and anything else by Naoki Urasawa. Since you like Monster, you might as well check out this author's other works.
*Tower of God:* "What will you do to reach your dreams? Who will you betray? Who will you kill? In this tower that has institutionalized dream-seeking, a young boy chases his dearest friend. An epic world filled with plot twists and mind-bending challenges."
*Kubera:* It will seem like a straightforward fantasy at first, until you eventually realize that it actually reads like a mystery spanning over a dozen races, several generations, at least half a millenia, several realms and several planets, described by its author as a "war with no villains, only victims."
*Gunka no Baltzar: *I came across this recently. A military genius finds himself sent as a military teacher at an allied country's military school. I was surprised by how interesting this was, with its in-depth coverage of topics such military technology, public opinion management, economics and politics. At one point you also realize that the friendly-looking main character isn't really a "good guy," lol.

If you happen to enjoy mindless action with nearly no plot, check out Noblesse and God of High School as well.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm looking for something epic, post-apocalyptic and gritty like Eden: It's an Endless World! or Akira.

The storyline has to focus on a group of young people living in a pretty rotten world.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 15, 2013)

Danchou said:


> I'm looking for something epic, post-apocalyptic and gritty like Eden: It's an Endless World! or Akira.
> 
> The storyline has to focus on a group of young people living in a pretty rotten world.


Attack on Titan should fit the bill.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

Danchou said:


> I'm looking for something epic, post-apocalyptic and gritty like Eden: It's an Endless World! or Akira.
> 
> The storyline has to focus on a group of young people living in a pretty rotten world.



Apocalypse no Toride might work.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 15, 2013)

Danchou said:


> I'm looking for something epic, post-apocalyptic and gritty like Eden: It's an Endless World! or Akira.
> 
> The storyline has to focus on a group of young people living in a pretty rotten world.



You could try with Battle Angel Alita, Freesia, Dorohedoro,  and Music of Marie.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 15, 2013)

That was fast, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 25, 2013)

looking for something like feng shen ji with a sort of fantasy/action theme to it.


----------



## haegar (Sep 25, 2013)

I havent started FSJ yet but looked it over a bit, if you have not yet read it _Shin Angyo Onshi_ should kinda work out in that direction...


----------



## Blαck (Sep 25, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> looking for something like feng shen ji with a sort of fantasy/action theme to it.



Not so much fantasy but for action there's
City Of Darkness

Fantasy/Action
Nanatsu no Taizai
Tora Kiss
Legend of Maian
Akame ga Kiru


----------



## haegar (Sep 26, 2013)

wasnt legend of maian kinda ecchi?  tries to remember


----------



## Blαck (Sep 26, 2013)

haegar said:


> wasnt legend of maian kinda ecchi?  tries to remember



Only slightly, like One piece level fanservice if that :ignoramus


----------



## slumpy (Oct 12, 2013)

Can someone give me new recommendations of currently running manga's or Manhawa

This are the manga's I follow (and some ranking out /10

Great : I am Hero (9), Kubera (8+), One-Punchman, (8) 
Likeable :  Tower of God(7), Shingeki no Kyojin(7+), Vinland Saga (7.5), Kingdom (7+),  Nanatsu no Taizai(7)  
So so: Fairy Tail (6), 	Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (6+), Green Blood(6-)

Started but not yet hooked: Kurosagi: The Black Swindler, Dorohedoro  


Can someone give me (judging by the things I think are great, like) some new recommendations?


----------



## Mizura (Oct 12, 2013)

Several of the stuff you like are also stuff I like, so we might have some similar tastes. If so, check out:
- Gunka no Baltzar: about a soldier sent to be a military teacher. Sounds boring, but the protagonist is totally badass and pretty ruthless (he seems like a nice guy most of the time, but from time to time you're reminded "hey, maybe he isn't such a good guy..."), and it touches on military technology, social and economic issues, image management, politics and more. Aaawesome art.
- Choukakou: It's... a bit like a more feminine version of Kingdom? (it's still Seinen though) Much less emphasis on large army fights, but does have military tactics, intrigues and politics, introspection, and more to come. The prologue is weird as hell, and the beginning is misleading, but don't let that deter you too much.

I don't know "I am Hero" and I'll check it out.  Is it the deep psychological aspect that you like (though I can't tell yet just from a glance)? If so, you could check out Kokou no Hito. Though it's about mountain climbing on the surface, it delves deeply into the mind of an extreme introvert. Some people might also rec Homunculus, though personally, although I found the concept very interesting, I think it ultimately it lacked any real meaning and relied more on shock factor...


----------



## slumpy (Oct 12, 2013)

Mizura said:


> Several of the stuff you like are also stuff I like, so we might have some similar tastes. If so, check out:
> - Gunka no Baltzar: about a soldier sent to be a military teacher. Sounds boring, but the protagonist is totally badass and pretty ruthless (he seems like a nice guy most of the time, but from time to time you're reminded "hey, maybe he isn't such a good guy..."), and it touches on military technology, social and economic issues, image management, politics and more. Aaawesome art.
> - Choukakou: It's... a bit like a more feminine version of Kingdom? (it's still Seinen though) Much less emphasis on large army fights, but does have military tactics, intrigues and politics, introspection, and more to come. The prologue is weird as hell, and the beginning is misleading, but don't let that deter you too much.
> 
> I don't know "I am Hero" and I'll check it out.  Is it the deep psychological aspect that you like (though I can't tell yet just from a glance)? If so, you could check out Kokou no Hito. Though it's about mountain climbing on the surface, it delves deeply into the mind of an extreme introvert. Some people might also rec Homunculus, though personally, although I found the concept very interesting, I think it ultimately it lacked any real meaning and relied more on shock factor...



Thanks for the recommendations, I will give them a try.


> I don't know "I am Hero" and I'll check it out.  Is it the deep psychological aspect that you like (though I can't tell yet just from a glance)?


Great! That Manga is extremely underrated on these boards. For me is in any work of art (music, painting, sculpture and litrature and movies, stage art etc) originality one of the most important features, But the most important thing is: can the artist transfer emotion, through that work of art. For example: When someome wants to write a sad song, I want to hear it in the music, their vocality etc, Not just by the words. Maybe I am a little Wagerian in this approach. From that perspective there are not many forms of art I dislike, but are allot of works of art in that form I dislike or, not truly Impressed by.

I am Hero is a zombi story, nothing special here. But what it does different, It brings a Melachonolic and nihilistic tempo in the story, that grows under your skin. The art (drawing) is good, but the strongest part is the character development, the disspear that the mangaka creates in his story. There is utterly darkness, and every character wants to survive, life and save him self from his own damnation. the main character, lives a fobic life full of hallucinations, and selfdelusion, and slowely he wants change himself. In that envirement I am Hero is setup.  I am Hero, could also be a great story about survival, war  or any other theme or setting.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 12, 2013)

From what you just said, have you read Oyasumi Punpun? Speaking of which, I really need to catch up on that as well...

If you're also looking for anime, check out Paranoia Agent and Psycho Pass.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 12, 2013)

Any manga similar to D.Gray man? General exorcist/demon theme. Completed or ongoing.


----------



## slumpy (Oct 12, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Any manga similar to D.Gray man? General exorcist/demon theme. Completed or ongoing.



AO NO EXORCIST, Beelzebub, Hellsing (sort of ), 666 satan (Kishi's younger brother)


----------



## Byrd (Oct 12, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Any manga similar to D.Gray man? General exorcist/demon theme. Completed or ongoing.



*Priest*, you know the manga I been recommending you for months now, its like hellsing except for an exorcist who is possessed by a Demon 


Devil Defense

March Story


----------



## Muk (Oct 13, 2013)

i need something similar to kindom 

even though getting 6 chapters a week is awesome, i need more


----------



## tgre (Oct 13, 2013)

If you want your sides to escape maximum velocity

you will read Kangoku Gakuen


----------



## Stannis (Oct 13, 2013)

I want soome manga where the MC looks down on everyone. something like (death note, code geasse, samurai deeper kyo, onnani master kurosawa).


----------



## slumpy (Oct 13, 2013)

Boshi said:


> I want soome manga where the MC looks down on everyone. something like (death note, code geasse, samurai deeper kyo, onnani master kurosawa).



Yamikin Ushijima-kun


----------



## Laillo (Oct 13, 2013)

Boshi said:


> I want soome manga where the MC looks down on everyone



Have you read Bastard!?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 20, 2013)

So I recently finished up to the most recent Kingdom chapter and I loved that manga. I read Mizura's post about Choukakou and I heard about Ravages of Time, I wonder which of the two to read next. Is Ravages of Time as good as Kingdom?


----------



## slumpy (Oct 27, 2013)

Qhorin Halfhand said:


> So I recently finished up to the most recent Kingdom chapter and I loved that manga. I read Mizura's post about Choukakou and I heard about Ravages of Time, I wonder which of the two to read next. Is Ravages of Time as good as Kingdom?



Ravage of time is comperable, but it doesn't have the shonen-feeling of Kingdom. But if I remember correctly it has more mystic and 'fantasy' and less gore. But Ravage is one of the shows I want to restart, but for some reasons I haven;t  done that.


----------



## ikoke (Oct 28, 2013)

Qhorin Halfhand said:


> So I recently finished up to the most recent Kingdom chapter and I loved that manga. I read Mizura's post about Choukakou and I heard about Ravages of Time, I wonder which of the two to read next. Is Ravages of Time as good as Kingdom?



Ravages of Time is magnificent, but it focuses more on the strategic side of war, and political machinations than Kingdom. But there is still plenty of awesomely  badass fighters, large scale battles and gripping action. Plus, the art is great.

But be warned, if you are reading it, you might need some wiki help in order to keep track of all the characters and their alignments, desires and plans. Unless of course, you are already familiar with The Romance of The Three Kingdoms.


----------



## Oahgneg (Oct 30, 2013)

Now that I'm finally sick of how Kishimoto writes his villains..

What mangas are there where the villain(s) are just purely malevolent sadists, who just wanna inflict the most chaos to the greatest number that he/she/it can, just because it amuses him/her? Villains who did not turn bad from being tormented in a sad backstory? Similar to One Piece's Doflamingo (Dunno if Joker of Batman series' falling into that chemical vat counts as a depressing  backstory)


----------



## Imagine (Oct 30, 2013)

Oahgneg said:


> Now that I'm finally sick of how Kishimoto writes his villains..
> 
> What mangas are there where the villain(s) are just purely malevolent sadists, who just wanna inflict the most chaos to the greatest number that he/she/it can, just because it amuses him/her? Villains who did not turn bad from being tormented in a sad backstory? Similar to One Piece's Doflamingo (Dunno if Joker of Batman series' falling into that chemical vat counts as a depressing  backstory)


Akame Ga Kill seems to fit the bill.


----------



## blackhound89 (Nov 2, 2013)

Could anyone give me a reccomendation for a good action/adventure manga? Something good but not too famous (because I probably already read or tried to read if it is too famous).
Mangas like Biscuit Hammer, Tower of god, Blade of the imortal, Ushio to Tora. Mangas that although are pretty famous among here, are not that much famous among the "casual" fan
I would favor if the manga has a strong female lead like Biscuit Hammer, but that isnt necessary.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 2, 2013)

blackhound89 said:


> Could anyone give me a reccomendation for a good action/adventure manga? Something good but not too famous (because I probably already read or tried to read if it is too famous).
> Mangas like Biscuit Hammer, Tower of god, Blade of the imortal, Ushio to Tora. Mangas that although are pretty famous among here, are not that much famous among the "casual" fan
> I would favor if the manga has a strong female lead like Biscuit Hammer, but that isnt necessary.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind (Much better than the movie), Sengoku Youko (From the creator of Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer),Battle Angel Alita, Lone Wolf and Cub (Not feamle lead character, but still pretty cool) and 7 Seeds


----------



## ikoke (Nov 2, 2013)

blackhound89 said:


> Could anyone give me a reccomendation for a good action/adventure manga? Something good but not too famous (because I probably already read or tried to read if it is too famous).
> Mangas like Biscuit Hammer, Tower of god, Blade of the imortal, Ushio to Tora. Mangas that although are pretty famous among here, are not that much famous among the "casual" fan
> I would favor if the manga has a strong female lead like Biscuit Hammer, but that isnt necessary.
> 
> Thanks in advance



If you like Ushio to Tora, maybe you should try Houshin Engi.

If you like Blade of the Immortal, you could try out Lone Wolf and Cub.

If sci-fi based action/adventure series interest you then The Guyver, Battle Angel Alita, Project ARMS or Blame!(along with other works by Nihei).

Mahou Tsukai Kurohime is another action/adventure/fantasy manga with a strong female  protagonist(though it's not as good as U&T or Houshin Engi imo)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 6, 2013)

In general, I'd reccomend Akira, 20th Century Boys and Berserk


----------



## Badalight (Nov 9, 2013)

Alright guys. Give me your best shoujo manga. I've yet to read any that are good, and I'd like to change that.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 9, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Alright guys. Give me your best shoujo manga. I've yet to read any that are good, and I'd like to change that.



Basara, Meteor Methuselah, The Rose of Versailles and Banana Fish

If Josei also counts add 7 Seeds, Chihayafuru and Ashita no Ou-sama


----------



## Mizura (Nov 9, 2013)

Huh, I thought Basara was a Josei like 7 Seeds, which is why I didn't recommend either of the two. If the OP accepts josei too, there are more good series.


----------



## slumpy (Nov 9, 2013)

I need a manga that has the same humor, sexy temptations, and male leadership with some action as: Sun-ken Rock

ps I know Dragons rioting is manga of the month (but that is to shounen for me)


----------



## King Joe (Nov 9, 2013)

^ The             Breaker


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 11, 2013)

I want something ONGOING and GOOD please.
Here is my mangalist


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 11, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Alright guys. Give me your best shoujo manga. I've yet to read any that are good, and I'd like to change that.



I enjoy Kodomo no Omacha alot. Might just be due to nostalgia though.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 11, 2013)

blackhound89 said:


> Could anyone give me a reccomendation for a good action/adventure manga? Something good but not too famous (because I probably already read or tried to read if it is too famous).
> Mangas like Biscuit Hammer, Tower of god, Blade of the imortal, Ushio to Tora. Mangas that although are pretty famous among here, are not that much famous among the "casual" fan
> I would favor if the manga has a strong female lead like Biscuit Hammer, but that isnt necessary.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Yumekui Merry sound a lot like what you are asking for. An underrated battle manga with a female lead.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 12, 2013)

One Piece, Fist of the North Star, Rorouni Kenshin, Death Note, Inuyasha. After reading those read Berserk and Claymore. Also Beezlebub is pretty decent. Naruto pt. 1 and Pt. 2 up to the end of the KAge summit Arc is pretty good. Also pt. 1 bleach. Just don't read fairytale whatever you do.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 12, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> I want something ONGOING and GOOD please.
> Here is my mangalist


*
Five Star Monogatari/The 5 Star Stories* - a mecha space opera - translations seem to have stalled, but it's worth a look
*Ran and the Grey World*


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 12, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> I want something ONGOING and GOOD please.
> Here is my mangalist



The Ravages of Time, Teppu, and Real, also i second both EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! suggestions.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Nov 12, 2013)

I suggest you to take a look at the Taish? and Tezuka Osamu award lists from recent years. Shut Hell from It? Y? from example, H?zuki no Reitetsu and The seven little sons of the dragon,with only two chapters translated for now, are worth reading.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 13, 2013)

Mѳẹbius said:


> H?zuki no Reitetsu



I second this one, i like it quite a lot.
 But its not a light reading, you have to stay focused in order to get the jokes, a Gintama kind of read.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Nov 13, 2013)

Bubi said:


> I second this one, i like it quite a lot.
> But its not a light reading, you have to stay focused in order to get the jokes, a Gintama kind of read.



Yeah you're right, like Gintama, you must be familiar with japanese popular culture to fully appreciate the jokes and puns.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 16, 2013)

If you wanna read something with references to pop culture and love puns... read Freak Squeele.... it has become a fashion to find references from the readers


I've seen Cloud from FF7, references from comic books, Discworld, Berserk, Harry Potter, Star Wars etc.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 16, 2013)

I want something seriously GAR to read.

I've already read:

Berserk, JJBA, Feng Shen Ji, Sun-Ken Rock

No Kongou Banchou either, since I'm saving that for later.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:
			
		

> I want something seriously GAR to read.



I highly recommend Kingdom if you're looking for something incredibly GAR.  It's a historical manga about a time period in Ancient Chinese history involving a boy who wants to become a great general.    



In the future, everyone should make be making threads, instead of posting in this thread, in this section when they want to ask for manga recommendations.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 16, 2013)

Dream said:


> I highly recommend Kingdom if you're looking for something incredibly GAR.  It's a historical manga about a time period in Ancient Chinese history involving a boy who wants to become a great general.
> 
> 
> 
> In the future, everyone should make be making threads, instead of posting in this thread, in this section when they want to ask for manga recommendations.


I've heard a lot about it but I don't think I want to read something historical right now...

Yeah, I was going to make a thread but it assumed it would be locked with the existence of this thread.

Thank you for the reply, though.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 16, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> I want something seriously GAR to read.
> 
> I've already read:
> 
> ...



Bastard!, NnT or maybe the The Breaker(slightly less GAR than the others)


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 16, 2013)

Onepunch Man.


----------



## Suzy (Nov 16, 2013)

Any really good horror manga? I really don't care if it has romance 
Thanks!


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 16, 2013)

I already read NnT, Breaker, and OPM.

Bastard!! I haven't read yet, so there's another choice I guess.



Suzy said:


> Any really good horror manga? I really don't care if it has romance
> Thanks!


I've heard this is legit.

H?zuki no Reitetsu


----------



## Blαck (Nov 16, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> I already read NnT, Breaker, and OPM.
> 
> Bastard!! I haven't read yet, so there's another choice I guess.



I forgot about Veritas and Mercenary Maruhan


----------



## Imagine (Nov 16, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> I want something seriously GAR to read.
> 
> I've already read:
> 
> ...


Vinland Saga
Green Blood
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Jackals


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Blacknite and Imagine. 

Decided to check out both Veritas and Jackals.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 16, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> I want something seriously GAR to read.
> 
> I've already read:
> 
> ...



Crows
Beelzebub
Vinland Saga
Kingdom
Sakamoto desu ga
Toriko
One Punch-Man 
Nanatsu no Taizai
Terra Formars
Sakigake!! Cromartie Koukou


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 16, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Thanks Blacknite and Imagine.
> 
> Decided to check out both Veritas and Jackals.



FYI Veritas will make you cry


----------



## Lace (Nov 16, 2013)

Afterschool Charisma is my favorite manga. Go read it now :33


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 17, 2013)

I looking for a good comedy story most mangas/manhwas put that on genre(s) but only a few really are.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> I looking for a good comedy story most mangas/manhwas put that on genre(s) but only a few really are.



Cromartie High School
Sakamoto Desu Ga
Tonnura-San
Beelzebub
Gintama


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2013)

What do you guys think of another try at a "One page thread" (post one page that makes people want to read a manga)


----------



## Blαck (Nov 17, 2013)

Zaru said:


> What do you guys think of another try at a "One page thread" (post one page that makes people want to read a manga)



Could work, it would be a lot faster than trying to explain why a manga or manwha is cool.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 17, 2013)

Good               idea.


----------



## Lezu (Nov 17, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> I want something seriously GAR to read.
> 
> I've already read:
> 
> ...



Vagabond.



Yoburi said:


> I looking for a good comedy story most mangas/manhwas put that on genre(s) but only a few really are.



Eyeshield 21.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 17, 2013)

Guys, you can start new threads when you're asking for something now. Try it, it's more visible that way.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 17, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> I want something seriously GAR to read.
> 
> I've already read:
> 
> ...



Sanctuary

tho it's a different kind of gar bur it's still gar. 



Zaru said:


> What do you guys think of another try at a "One page thread" (post one page that makes people want to read a manga)



totally agree. I picked a lot of manga that way. 



hopefully it becomes active.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Nov 17, 2013)

something similier to _Gamer _and _D.I.C.E_?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

Zaru said:


> What do you guys think of another try at a "One page thread" (post one page that makes people want to read a manga)



I liked the idea but it's already fucking ruined by people posting more than one page of a single manga because they can't seem to comprehend the basic rules of a one-fucking-page thread.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Nov 17, 2013)

One image per post should be the rule.  The way you do it is too cluttered and dampens the individual impact of the images.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

TheSweetFleshofDeath said:


> One image per post should be the rule.  The way you do it is too cluttered and dampens the individual impact of the images.



I would agree, but that way people might use that as a way to just +1spam. I think as long as each page in your post is from a different manga then it's fine.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Nov 17, 2013)

They can still do that either way.


----------



## 8 (Nov 17, 2013)

TheSweetFleshofDeath said:


> something similier to _Gamer _and _D.I.C.E_?


i think we're supposed to create threads from now on. 

anyway,

*flow* - also a new manhwa with about as much released chapters. it has a similar feel to it.

*ability* - same authors as noblesse. characters can have unique abilities. they can also absorb others ability after killing them.

*dungeon ni deai o motomeru no wa machigatte iru darou ka* - this one is a japanese manga. the world setting is like an rpg. characters can improve and gain abilities by doing quests.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 17, 2013)

Two words

*Deadman Wonderland*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Two words
> 
> *Deadman Wonderland*



Is edgy shit.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 18, 2013)

8 said:


> i think we're supposed to create threads from now on.
> 
> anyway,
> 
> ...




This ability is just like Sylar from Heroes? Do they need to eat brain too?


----------



## 8 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> This ability is just like Sylar from Heroes? Do they need to eat brain too?


brains? that would be so damn hardcore. 



maybe kinda spoilerish:

*Spoiler*: __ 



when ability users get killed they leave some kind of orb behind. that orb can be absorbed.


----------

